# What Consoles do You Own?



## Span_Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

As gamers I'm sure we all didn't start right now with PS2s, Xboxii, and GameCubes. We have roots, so how about a list of all those consoles you own as well as used to own.

I own
Consoles:
NES x3
Genesis
DreamCast
xbox 360
Wii
PS3
Virtual Boy

Handhelds:
Atari Lynx
NeoGeo Pocket Color
GameGear
Nintendo DS (Signed by Nintendo bigwigs, going to be sold)
Nintendo DS Lite
Sony PSP Slim

Used to own
Consoles:
Atari
PS1
PS2
Xbox
GameCube

Handhelds:
Grey brick GameBoy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy SP
PSP Phat


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 26, 2006)

Consoles:
Atari
NES
SNES
N64
PS1 (before revision)
PSone
PS2
Xbox

Handhelds:
PSP
Nintendo DS
Gameboy Color

Used to own:
None, because I've kept them all.


----------



## Superman (Jul 26, 2006)

NES
Snes
Genesis
N64
gamecube
PS2
Xbox

Handhelds..
gameboy(somewher in my house )
gameboy color
PSP

Uses to own..
PS1
Nintendo DS
gameboy color  (got pissed and threw it at the ground..got busted )


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE:  What Consoles do You Own?*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> NES
> Snes
> Genesis
> N64
> ...



Uh oh, someone is gonna get after you about getting rid of your DS.  If not here, sooner or later someone will.  That's like a crime against Nintendo to do something like that.


----------



## Jenico_Kenesai (Jul 26, 2006)

Consoles:
Snes
PS2
N64
Sex-box
GC

Handhelds:
DS @-@ kinda... it's broken in half :3 I have anger issues~

Used to own:
Gameboy
2nd Snes
PS1


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 26, 2006)

what i own:
playstation
playstation 2
XBOX 360

handhelds:
gameboy advance sp

what i used to own:
gamecube
XBOX
snes
nes
sega genesis
texas instruments console: i can't remember it's name but it had the following games: parsec and alpiner. if anyone remembers those games and the name of that console let me know. i know it was Ti something and came out just after the commodore. i think.


----------



## Myr (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't like consoles. I like my laptop.

Consoles that are now obsolete and rarely ever played if ever:
- PS2
- GBA (original model)
- PS1
- N64
- SNES
- GB (original model)
- NES

After the PS2 I just completely stopped caring about consoles. I really don't care for the games anymore for some reason.


----------



## Visimar (Jul 27, 2006)

Consoles? A lot of them are buried deep within boxes, but I can remember most of them.

The ones I still own:

SNES
Game Boy Color
Nintendo 64
Game Boy Advance
Gamecube
PlayStation
Sega Genesis
Sega Saturn

Ones I used to own but were stolen/crapped out on me:
SNES (Yes, ANOTHER SNES...I spilled pop in it, lawl)
Sega Game Gear
Game Boy Color (Yes, I owned 2 of them...lol)
Game Boy Advance SP (Had this before I got the normal GBA)


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 27, 2006)

Xbox
SNES
NES
Atari Lynx (that so pwned the GBC)

All in perfect working order. I have the Zapper Gun for the NES with Duck Hunt and the impossible To The Earth.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jul 27, 2006)

I only own an original Gameboy and a Nintendo DS.

My *family* shares an NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, and X-Box.

...yeah, we're a nintendo bunch. (fortunately, my boyfriend has the peestation)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Jul 27, 2006)

Consoles:
Genesis
PSone
PS2

Used to own:
Atari
NES
Playstation (original model)
PS2 (original model)

Note to self: I need to earn more money...


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2006)

Xbox (Halo Edition)
Xbox 360
PSP


----------



## Suule (Jul 27, 2006)

Original GB


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 27, 2006)

Genesis
NES (it's broken)
SNES
PS1
PS2
XBox
N64
GameCube
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
DS
GameGear


----------



## Emerson (Jul 27, 2006)

Had:

Intellivision
NES
Gameboy
Sega Genesis
N64
Gameboy Advance

Have:

PS2
NintendoDS


----------



## Superman (Jul 27, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O NOES!!


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jul 27, 2006)

The only console I physically own at this time is a PS1. But, I barely play it, because almost all of the console gaming I do comes in the form of emulators on my main computer.


----------



## Jirris (Jul 27, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Uh oh, someone is gonna get after you about getting rid of your DS.  If not here, sooner or later someone will.  That's like a crime against Nintendo to do something like that.



*appears in a mushroom cloud* RAR!!


----------



## Jirris (Jul 27, 2006)

I own a Gamecube, a GBA, and a DS.

*coughs*

What?  You expect something else?

Seriously though, my other gameplay needs are dealt with via communism and the mutual borrowing of things other people I live with own.


----------



## wut (Jul 27, 2006)

Lack of Dreamcasts. Tut tut.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE:    What Consoles do You Own?*



			
				Jirris said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it was gonna be you. 

Wasn't gonna point fingers though...


----------



## VictusDraconis (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow everyone is rich as hell here. I could never afford all that...

I own:
PS2

Used to own:
Consoles:
NES
PS1

Handhelds:
Gameboy

you all make me feel dirt poor lol, but I had a friend that had every console ever released after commodore, so I always went to his house lol (rich friends are great to have)

EDIT: The PS1 was a hand-me-down from my older brother, and it was pretty much crap (didn't read the disks sometimes), and the Gameboy was a gift from a friend after his house burned down... it worked, but the screen was messed up from the fire... haha wow I'm poor


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

wut said:
			
		

> Lack of Dreamcasts. Tut tut.


Not I, not I.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Console:
Nintendo Game Cube

Handheld:
Game Boy SP

Console I plan to get:
Nintendo Wii


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE:  What Consoles do You Own?*



			
				tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> Console:
> Nintendo Game Cube
> 
> Handheld:
> ...



Hey now, no one asked what you want.  We only said post what you have.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 27, 2006)

have:
ps2
gamecube
gamboy. . .the one that flips open with only one screen (it's the wife's; i don't do handheld)

had:
nes
snes
64
sega genesis
ps1
atari
and
(drum roll please)
NEO*GEO


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE:  What Consoles do You Own?*



			
				emptyF said:
			
		

> have:
> ps2
> gamecube
> gamboy. . .the one that flips open with only one screen (it's the wife's; i don't do handheld)
> ...



The NEO GEO!?

That thing cost like... a million bazillion dollars!!!

And that was just for the games!!!


----------



## Richard (Jul 28, 2006)

NES
SNES
N64
NGC
GB
GBA
NDS
Sega Genesis
Sega Game Gear
Sega Dreamcast
Atari 2600
Xbox

Sony can bite me .


----------



## Jirris (Jul 28, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I knew it was gonna be you.
> 
> Wasn't gonna point fingers though...



I do it primarily for comedic effect.  I mean, making a big deal out of console choice is like arguing about toothpaste (AQUAFRESH FTW).  I don't care what *other* people, especially ones on the internet, play -- I have plenty of DS-weilding buddies to play against.

Of course, if someone posts a 'LOL MORE LIKE GAYCUBE' I get a little defensive.

To be honest, I'm a little squirmy with the new Silent Hill game being a PSP title.  I really hope it ports to the PS2.  I'm not going to drop a huge wad of cash, even if I love Silent Hill more than any other series ever.


----------



## Jirris (Jul 28, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> have:
> ...
> NEO*GEO



Whoa, Jesus.  That's pretty freakin' cool.  I'd love to have one of those, but it won't ever happen, so I emulate.  There's so many good NeoGeo games.  I'd love to have one, if only for the dickswinging-nerd factor.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 28, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> Whoa, Jesus. That's pretty freakin' cool. I'd love to have one of those, but it won't ever happen, so I emulate. There's so many good NeoGeo games.


i had fatal fury (1&2), samuri showdown, king of fighters, um. . .it's been a long time but i know i had like five games for it.  i was like 16. . .looking back i have no idea where i came up with that kind of money.   



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The NEO GEO!?
> 
> That thing cost like... a million bazillion dollars!!!
> 
> And that was just for the games!!!



i know!  that's why i don't have it any more, i went broke just buying games.  it was so much fun though because the game carts were as big as the super nintendo console.  it was nucking futs.


----------



## Revamp (Jul 31, 2006)

Have:
XBox
PS1
Sega Genesis
Game Boy Pocket
Handhelds:
PSP

Used to have:
PSP (got stolen, then bought another one
Original Game Boy
Game Boy Color

GBA
GBA SP


----------



## diddly_squat (Aug 1, 2006)

Original NES
Sega Genesis
N64
Playstation 1
Playstation 2
GB Advanced
Nintendo DS Lite


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 3, 2006)

have:
PS2
GBA

had:
game boy color
another GBA (had to buy another because it got left out and stepped on in the middle of the night...im such a dumbass!)
SNES
N64

im dirt poor. i was barely even able to afford my GBA and i bought it when they were 70 bucks! i got the PS2 by sheer luck and the others were presents.


----------



## Corinth (Aug 8, 2006)

Have:
Sega 16 Bit
Sega Genesis
N64
GBA x 3
PS1 & PS2
XBox & Xbox 360

Had:
NES - Broke during the trip to Aus. Apperantly it rusted
SNES - Traded in for N64. Was poor at that time 
Sega 32 Bit - Same as above
Gameboy - Stopped working
Gameboy Color - Ditto. Stopped working
Sega Handheld - Stopped working after 3 whole days of nonstop play x.x


----------



## BingFox (Aug 8, 2006)

Have:
N64
GameCube
Sega Genisis
Sega GameGear(my dad's actually)

Had:
Atari


----------



## Jayk_Carson (Aug 8, 2006)

I have an Xbox and a Ps1. That's all.

But both of them are so much fun!


----------



## Zippo (Aug 8, 2006)

PC (PC games and emu's, romz)
Original Gameboy
NES
N64
Gamecube
PS2 (big fat version)

I usually use my input selector of the console I wish to play and feed it to my video card's video in, as im spoiled and perfer a crt monitor instead of a tv. :3

-Z


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 8, 2006)

Friends, I am extremely oldschool.  All this stuff works, except where indicated.  Behold:

TI-99 4A w/ Voice Synth
Atari 2600
Commodore 64 w/1541 Disk Drive
NES (currently broken)
SNES (My ex kept it in the breakup)
Pikachu Edition N64
Gameboy (retired)
GBA
Nintendo DS
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
Modded PSX
PS2 (melted down)

I also have a Stern Arcade machine..ancient thing.  Was converted to play Arkanoid.  (Originally Amidar) Thinking of changing it to Arkanoid 2 or something obscure.  
I currently have my eye on a 6-slot Neo*Geo coin-op, but my $'s ran way freaking flat.  Soon as my income's back in gear, it's on!
Also, I MUST have the Wii.


----------



## Sam-Mag (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are mine. :3

In the consle division...

NES
SNES
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Sega Saturn

In the handheld division...

Game Boy (The old one)
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS

Consoles and handhelds I used to have

Atari 2600
Atari 7800
Atari Lynx

As you can see, aside from the Atari stoof and the Sega Saturn, I'm a big Nintendo fan. :3


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm so very, very old school.

NES
SNES
Nomad
Genesis x3
Nintendo 64
Playstation
PS2
Dreamcast

I never did get into hand helds beyond the Nomad... in fact, I sold my Nomad a year after I bought it because I so desperately wanted to hack Sonic 3 & Knuckles with my game genie... such a tall cartridge does not work well in a portable device.


----------



## deadauron (Aug 9, 2006)

Let's see. I like to collect them.. thank goodness for Goodwill 

Atari
NES
SNES
Sega Genesis
Sega Saturn 
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Virual Boy (ahh! run away!)
Gameboy Advanced


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

(My consoles)
Playstation2
PC
GBA
Gamecube
Snes
Genesis Emulator
Nes Emulator
Xbox
PSP (bwahahaha

(consoles used to own)
Playstation
Gameboy
Genesis
N64

(consoles my little brother owns)
Gamecube (I gave him my old one and it works fine with his game sonic riders)
Nintendo DS (lucky he is but I still get to play it some games are ok)


----------



## Touch My Badger (Aug 12, 2006)

I own

Consoles:
NES
GameCube
PS
N64
PS2

Handhelds:
Grey brick Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
DS

Used to own
Game Boy pocket
SNES


----------



## Bane (Aug 12, 2006)

Lights Out, its a cruddy little game................................. (hahaha....yeah, I know. I don't have anymore sytems, I sold them! :cry: )


----------



## uay (Aug 12, 2006)

Hm~

NES(Gifted upon someone, and then sadly stolen from them.)
(Top Loading)NES
Dreamcast
SNES
N64
Gamecube
PSX
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
GBA
GBA SP
Nintendo DS
DS Lite
(And thanks to the FA contest)PS2


----------



## Bane (Aug 12, 2006)

Dream-Cast is totally awesome.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm... lets see...

Nintendo:

NES
SNES
N64

GB
GBPocket
GBA
GBASP

Microsoft:

XBox
XBox:360

Aaaaaannd. Thats about it.

Oh Wait!

Sega:
Sega Genisis:Nomad

There.


----------



## Draco1991 (Aug 17, 2006)

Have:
PS2
Gamecube
Nintendo 64 x2
SNES
NES
GBA
Sega Master System
PC

Had:
GB & GBC. (Lost at a pwn shop. LoL!)
Gamecube x3 (All of the lens just quit reading.)
PSX (Quit working one day..I guess I played that to death to.)
PSOne (Fell of T.V and broke) >.<
N64 (I spilt coke on my oldest one) XP
GameGear (The screen busted and would not work after that..)
Sega Genesis (Played it to death..just quit working one day.)


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 17, 2006)

Have:
GameGear (Still works, and I get 8 hours off Ni-Cads with it. Hell, I'm not sure why either. Supposed to only get 4 hours...)
PSOne (Friend gave it to me after he got an original PSX.)
XBox (Well, it's a busted XBox actually, dead DVD-ROM. Had to Mod it to get any use out of it.)

Had:
NES x3 (First one I owned lasted the longest, 5 years. The other two only lasted a year each.)
Genesis Model 1 (Sigh, was a my fav too. Bought when the Genesis first came out too. Sadly, it burnt out playing Sonic 3 and Knuckles.)
Genesis Model 2 x2 (First one died in a puff of smoke while playing Sonic 3 and Knuckles. Yes, I love that game... And the second one I had to pawn off to help a friend out. Hell, got $20 for it, that's $15 more than what I paid for it. ^_^)


----------



## quentinwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

I own:

NES
Super Nintendo
Sega Genesis
N64
PSX x 2 (One was a SCPH 7000 Series, the other was a 1000 series with modchip that I bought somewhere, but it died a few years later.  )
PS2

Handhelds:
Gameboy (Original)
Pocket Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
PSP (Version 1.52 upgrade to 2.00 for awhile, then downgraded back down to 1.50) (with 1 gig memory card)

Yay for my PSP, I have a NES, Super Nintendo, and GBA Emulator on it, with hundreds of ROMs.  Multi-Portable all-in-one.


----------



## angieness (Aug 20, 2006)

Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Sega Genesis
SegaCD
Sega 32X
Sega Saturn
Dreamcast
Nintendo 64
Playstation
Gameboy
Gamegear
Gameboy AdvanceSP
PSP (only have it because it was free heh My mom cleans houses for some fairly wealthy people and one of them randomly found a PSP in their house and gave it to me)

and I'm dying to get a Nintendo DS Lite, just waiting for them to come out with a sexy red version to match my SP. Haven't bought an actual console in forever even though I should pick up a PS2 since they're cheap and I'm excited about the Wii


----------



## Ecko118 (Aug 20, 2006)

Have:
Xbox 360
PSP
PS2

Had:
64
PS2
PSX
Gameboy
Gameboy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP
Saturn *it was my friends*
Game Gear


----------



## kitsubaka (Aug 21, 2006)

I have:
-Dreamcast(love it to death)
-Gamecube
-XBox
-Snes
-Nintendo DS
-GBC
-Playstaion 1
-Nintendo 64

I used to have a Playstation 2 but the damn cd reader broke therefore forcing me to hate sony for the rest of my life. It took away my Katamari Damacy man...


----------



## Reaperfox (Aug 21, 2006)

SEGA:
Master System
Mega Drive (Genesis)
Mega CD
Game Gear
Saturn
32X
Dreamcast

NINTENDO:
Gameboy (original)
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy SP
NES
SNES
Gamecube
DS

OTHER:
Amiga... uh... god, the popular one. 
Amstrad CPC 6128
PS2


----------



## robomilk (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't see how people can afford so many things. I have a PS2 and a PC. End of!


----------



## Pinkuh (Aug 21, 2006)

Consoles I own currently

Nintendo
Super Nintendo (Donkey Kong country is <3)
Nintendo 64 (Shadows of the Empire!)
Game cube
Playstation
playstation 2
Sega
X-box
X-box 360

Handhelds I own currently
Nintendo gameboy (Brick)
Gameboy SP (two or three...)
Gameboy DS


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Have:

SNES (unhooked)
N64
Gamecube
PS2
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS x2


Had

NES *got rid of it because of the Nintendo 64*
Gameboy *Screen turned Green, quit using it, and still somewhere*
Gameboy Color *Screen got scratched and retired it*


----------



## Silverlonewolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Xbox and sega saturn!

I love my xbox. I like nintendo game cube but i hate PS2.

Don't ask i have odd reasons lol


----------



## lynseyr87 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow everyone owns so many. I feel like a pauper now.

I own a PS2 and a GameCube, I have a GBA and a NeoGeo emulators on my PC. I am poor T_T


----------



## RailRide (Aug 25, 2006)

Oldest to newest:
Colecovision (with Atari 2600 adapter and Adam expansion computer)
Atari Jaguar (with cd)
Atari Lynx (second-gen version)
Sega Saturn (with, among other games, Radiant Silvergun, _mint_ :shock: --and??not for sale :twisted: )
Dreamcast (modded, plus a strange controller possibly even rarer than the VO:OT twin sticks)

Owned by my younger brother:
Vectrex
NES
Master System
GBA
Turbografx (with CD)
Super NES
Genesis (with CD)
GameCube
and the usual Sony consoles (which I have no love for)

As far as I know, all of the above function, though some have been boxed up and stored for a long time, and some of their functions have been taken over by emulators.

---PCJ

(Edit: Got a DS for Christmas)


----------



## Fuzzball (Aug 29, 2006)

Uh, I do/have owned:
Playstation 1
Playstation 2
PSP
Gameboy Advance
PC
Gameboy Colour
MegaDrive

I think that's them all said. MegaDrive and the PS1 are the only one's that I no longer own. PS1 is at my cousin's house, and the MegaDrive got thrown out accidentally.

PS. MegaDrive = Genesis.


----------



## spree (Sep 5, 2006)

I own a made in japan Dreamcast! muhahahaha

I also have NES SNES Genesis, N64, gameboy, Cube.


----------



## Komamura (Sep 5, 2006)

well i have owned
SNES 
N64
Xbox
Xbox360
GBC
GameGear
Ps1
PSP
and i think that it ^^


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Sep 8, 2006)

http://users.ign.com/collection/EBToriginal

This should give ya'll an idea... (Some games we own, yet don't have the consoles yet -__- )


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 9, 2006)

Consoles:
XBox 360
XBox
Gamecube
PS2
SNES

Handhelds:
GBA SP
Nintendo DS Lite
PSP

I have had:
Playstation
N64
GBA
GBC


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 14, 2006)

Sega Mega Drive (Genesis elsewhere)
Sega Saturn
Sony PS1
Sony PS2
Microsoft XBox
Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Pocket
Nintendo Game Boy Pocket Colour Limited Pokemon Yellow Edition
Nintendo Game Boy Advance SP


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

Consoles:

NES (Along Zapper+Duck Hunt ^^)
SNES
Mega Drive II/Genesis II
Sega Saturn
Dreamcast
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Xbox 360
Playstation 2 (Aqua. Oh Yes.)

Handhelds:

Game Gear
Nintendo DS (Original) 
E-Reader (okay..more of hardware)

And sort of decent PC.

Used to Own:

Game Boy Classic, Colorx2, GBA, GBA SP
Master System II (It broke =( )
Xbox
Playstation (Chipped to play illegal copies, but I didn't like it too much - It was chipped without me asking for it..)


----------



## Killy the Fox (Sep 14, 2006)

I own Consoles:
C64 (so okay not a real console but remembered for it's games)
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
PSOne
PS2
Xbox
Atari Jaguar
Dreamcast

Handhelds:
GBA
Nintendo DS

Used to own Consoles/Handhelds:
Gameboy (lost somewhere in the attic)
Atari 2600 (destroyed in a fire at my grandma's house. Had loads of classic games go with it as well)

It shows how much of an Nintendophile i am 8)


----------



## zj (Oct 12, 2006)

*Nintendo:*
Nintendo Entertainment System
Super NES
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
GameBoy- classic
GameBoy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Several Game & Watch-titles

*SEGA:*
Sega Master System
Sega Mega Drive
Dreamcast
Game Gear

*Sony:*
PSone
PlayStation 2

*Other:*
Xbox
PC Engine
Commondore 64 [ broken =( ]


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 12, 2006)

Consoles (non-handheld):
NES
SNES
Genesis
N64
Gamecube
Playstation 2

Handhelds:
Game Boy
Sega Game Gear
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance

Yes, I was a Nintendo junkie until very recently when I jumped on the Sony bandwagon.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 13, 2006)

*Currently own:*
Original Xbox (A.K.A. the "Black Box")
Sega Genesis (missing TV connector)
Sega Genesis Nomad (broken)

*Previously owned:*
Original NES
Original GameBoy
Nintendo 64
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP


----------



## Icarus (Oct 14, 2006)

x-box
laptop (i think counts)

have owned
playstation
n64
sega genisis
playstation 2


----------



## MehndiX (Oct 15, 2006)

Atari 2600 
Sega Master System 
Sega Genesis 
Sega Mega Drive 1 and 2 (Europian Genesis) 
Sega Mega CD (As well as the American version) 
Sega Saturn 
Super Nintendo Entertainment System (American version as well) 
Nintendo Entertainment System (American Too) 
Sega 32X 
Nintendo Super Gameboy Adpter for SNES 
Sega Master System adapter for the Mega Drive 
Sega Game Gear 
Nintendo Gameboy 
Nintendo Gameboy Colour 
PSone 
Gameboy Advance 
Nintendo GameCube 
Sega Dreamcast (Europian edition as well) 
N64 
Gameboy Advance SP Triforce Edition 
Europian Crystal Xbox (As well as an American XBox
PS2 
Nintendo DS 
Sega Master System 1 
Atari Jaguar 
Atari Lynx 
Virtual Boy
XBox 360

http://mehndix.nala.us/ie/games/games.asp

Hopefully next year we can add the Wii : p


----------



## Foxlink (Oct 18, 2006)

Atari 2600 w/ so many games I can't count...
Atari Jaguar
3DO *omg.. thinks this was a bad investment...* (and I think I'm the only one here to have it...LOL oh well.. it was good for it's time- just sux now..LOL so few games, hard to find any games for it now...LOL)
Sega Genesis 1,2 and CD and 32X (32X another bad investment...)
Sega Dreamcast
Sega Saturn
Sega Game Gear
TurboGrafx 16

that about sums it up...LOL
=^_^=
-Fox


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 18, 2006)

Foxlink said:
			
		

> 3DO *omg.. thinks this was a bad investment...* (and I think I'm the only one here to have it...LOL oh well.. it was good for it's time- just sux now..LOL so few games, hard to find any games for it now...LOL)



A friend of mine used to have a 3DO.  We played the hell outta that thing.

Check out www.eStarland.com.  They've got all kinds of old electronic stuff for sale.  A while back, I found listings on there for a 3DO FZ-10, along with the games "Shockwave: Operation Jumpgate" and "Shockwave 2: Beyond the Gate".


----------



## DMKA (Oct 21, 2006)

Playstation (original gray retangle one)
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Gameboy Advance
PSP

Yeah, that's it. I used to have so many others, though I still have most of the games for said systems I no longer have (I really wish I still had my SNES).


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 21, 2006)

SNES
N64
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS x2
Gamecube
Playstation 2 with Scarface: The World is Yours inside of it.

Systems I'm going to get:

Playstation Portable
Nintendo Wii


----------



## MarieChan (Oct 22, 2006)

Nintendo DS


that just about sums it up


----------



## Shadou Kitsune (Oct 25, 2006)

Currently have:
GBA
GBASP
GBC
Dreamcast
Genesis
MegaDrive
NES
N64
PC (times 4; PC games are cool, especially when you can play with others elsewhere)
PS (first gen)
PS2 (fat version, modded to open like the slim version; first gen, had to send off to Sony to get repaired for bugs)
SNES
XBOX (nicknamed HAXBOX)

Had:
Jaguar
Wonderswan (it's an N64)

Planning on getting rid of/giving off/selling:
GBC (its got a dead pixel, but I don't use it anyways)
GBA (it's not really mines; it's my brothers. so why have to GBAs sitting around?)
Genesis (haven't used in a long time)
MegaDrive (haven't used... ever)
NES (going to have to get rid of this one just cause it doesn't want to work. too bad, it has the most games that I've had on any console)
PS (I got a PS2, a PS is just silly to have right now)
SNES

Planning on getting (not to be included, but I don't really care; I'm up way too early):
PS3? (not sure... too dang expensive. and I only want 2 games as far as I know of)
PSP
Wii


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 25, 2006)

Let's see, I have...

NES
Sega Genesis + 32x (and a CD, but it was sold to me broken >.<)
Sega Game Gear
Game Boy (broken)
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Playstation
Playstation 2
And something else, it's on the tip of my tongue...

I wanna get my hands on an SNES, but I can never manage to x.x  And a Dreamcast would be nice, but they're still so expensive...
And a Sega Nomad, 'cause that would kick ass.  Maybe a Sony Wonderswan just for the novelty, or an Atari Lynx...


----------



## Kero (Oct 29, 2006)

Nintendo (NES)
Super Nintendo (SNES)
Sega Genesis (GEN)
Sega CD (SCD)
Game Boy (GB) (has taken many a fall)
Game Boy Advance (GBA)
Game Boy Pocket (GBP)
Nintendo 64 (N64)
Sega Dreamcast (DC)
PlayStation (PS1)
PlayStation 2 (PS2)
Nintendo GameCube (GCN)
XBox 360 (X360)


----------



## Landis (Oct 31, 2006)

All my systems ended up being stolen when I left for college so the only systems I have now are

ps2,gamecube,xbox, and a gba


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 1, 2006)

Gameboy Advance, Nintendo 64, GameCube, Gameboy Color, my Computer (Myst?  RIVEN?! c'mooon guys)

Lame collection, I know.  But my boyfriend has a Super Famicom soo.. I need only head to his place for more good stuff.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay here it goes...

Atari 3600(used to own)
NES (used to own)
Gameboy (used to own)
Sega Genesis (used to own)
SNES (used to own)
Playstation (sold mine a while back)
Playstation 2
Game Cube


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 1, 2006)

Kittiara said:
			
		

> Gameboy Advance, Nintendo 64, GameCube, Gameboy Color, my Computer (Myst?  RIVEN?! c'mooon guys)
> 
> Lame collection, I know.  But my boyfriend has a Super Famicom soo.. I need only head to his place for more good stuff.




PCs aren't consoles, though.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 1, 2006)

Sure, but in my book, they're consoles enough for my needs. :3~ Unfortunately, my book is rather innacurate!  Oh well.


----------



## Crazymike2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

PS2
PC

used to own:
GBC
GBA
GB


----------



## RedMoogleXIII (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is all the systems I currently own

2x NES
2x SNES
1x GB (Clear)
1x GBP (Busted)
2x GBC (Clear)
1x GBC (PokÃ©mon)
1x GBA (Blue)
1x GBASP (Silver)
1x N64 (Black)
1x GCN (Blue)
1x PSX
1x PS1 (Busted)
2x PS2 (1x Busted)
1x Sega CDX (Sega CD part Busted)
1x Genesis (System 2)
1x Sega CD (Version 2, Busted)
1x Sega Nomad


----------



## streaksskunk (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh Boy.... *looks over at wall*  

Even in Chronological order for you! ---- I think

Pong
Atari 2600
Atari 2600 Jr.
Intellivision
Colecovision
Commodore 64
NES x2
Atari 7800
Sega Master System (not working....might get a new one)
Turbo Grafix 16
Genesis
Neo Geo (not working, but fixing it )
SNES x2
3DO
Sega CD
Jaguar - ON Order from eBay!
Sega Saturn
Virtual Boy (Fixing)
Playstation
N64
Dreamcast
PSOne
PS2
Gamecube
Xbox
Xbox 360


Yes.....every system ever made, ever.

*on Pre-order*
Wii (OMG NEXT WEEK!)
PS3

Handhelds:
Game Boy *has a box full of them* (original) 
Lynx
Game Gear (Not working, needs new screen)
Nomad (no games XD)
Game Boy Pocket x2
Game Boy Colour x2
GBA x2
GBA SP (all 3 original, black, silver, red, and a custom metallic blue, black and white one )
Nintendo DS 
DS Lite (custom blue black and white one as well, it was a present!!!! XD)

And Of course my PC's, which I should probably post specs for in the other thread.

Yes, I am a nerd, ..... a huge nerd


----------



## LDG (Nov 11, 2006)

Consoles:
Xbox 360
Xbox
GameCube
Dreamcast
N64

Handhelds:
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Colour
Gamegear


----------



## Cozmo (Nov 30, 2006)

Consoles
Playstation 2
Xbox 360
Gamecube

Handhelds
Game boy advance
Game boy couler
DS
PSP

Phones:
W880i
3200
3220


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Nov 30, 2006)

I Do Have:
PS3
XBox 360
Wii
SNES
Turbo Graphix 16
Panasonic 3DO

I Did have:
Gamecube
PS2
Xbox
NES
Game Gear
Game Boy
Genesis
Sega CD
Atari
N64
Dreamcast


----------



## quentinwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

quentinwolf said:
			
		

> I own:
> 
> NES
> Super Nintendo
> ...



I might as well add to this.

As of Nov 24th, I now also have a Nintendo Wii.  (On the 21st, after unsuccessfully getting a Wii at 2 of the nearby Walmarts on the 19th, 1 not so close Future shop, and 1 not so close Best Buy...) I went to E-bay, found a guy a couple hours away that was selling one for only $200 more than base price (most others were $300 - $500 more, aka, $600 - $800, but I got mine for $480 CAD)  I ordered it, He shipped it that same day via Priority post, and it took 3 days to get to me, Arrived on the 24th. 

Most awesomest console ever.

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!  (also have Zelda Twilight Princess  And  Super Monkey Ball - Banana Blitz  for it.)


----------



## Rasiel Draconis (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't have any of the old consoles, but (thanks to luck and me being a semi neat freak about them) all still fully function.

Full Consoles
Playstation
Nintendo 64 (CONKERS BAD FUR DAY ROX OUT LOUD)
PS2
X-Box (Conker, Live and Reloaded not so much)

Handheld Consoles
Gameboy Color
Game Com
Gameboy Advanced SP
Nintendo DS

Half-way Consoles
PC (Found a few good Playstation and Gba emulators)


----------



## Mikau (Dec 4, 2006)

I own an NES (which barely works anymore), a SNES, N64, Gamecube (which is pretty much dead, d'oh XD), PlayStation, PlayStation 2, Game Boy, Game Boy Advance SP, Nintendo DS, and an Xbox. Oh, and let's not forget a PC, if that counts too! 

However, I will be getting a Wii later on this year. And when I do, victory shall be mine!

I do have a lot of games, though, like maybe a library of more than 150.


----------



## Mikau (Dec 4, 2006)

quentinwolf said:
			
		

> quentinwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I come over and play with your Wii? XD

Just kidding.  Seems a lot of furries are getting a Wii. I plan to get that, as well as a PS3 and an Xbox 360.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Dec 4, 2006)

In our house we have...
1 Xbox crystal (Just sold the other xbox)
n64
3 GBA's
3 Nintendo Ds's
1 PS3 (remaining unopened until X-Mas)


----------



## quentinwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Mikau said:
			
		

> Can I come over and play with your Wii? XD
> 
> Just kidding.  Seems a lot of furries are getting a Wii. I plan to get that, as well as a PS3 and an Xbox 360.



It would be blast to share the Wii experience.  Go ahead, Touch it, Swing it, and Shake it.  Playing with my Wii is fun. *chuckles*

I plan on gettin a PS3 eventually too, after the price drops a bit, and its not quite as hyped up and stores actually have stock...   Probably wont get a 360 though, simply because theres not too many games that I'd like to play on it. 8)


----------



## quentinwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Mikau said:
			
		

> Can I come over and play with your Wii? XD
> 
> Just kidding.  Seems a lot of furries are getting a Wii. I plan to get that, as well as a PS3 and an Xbox 360.



It would be blast to share the Wii experience.  Go ahead, Touch it, Swing it, and Shake it.  Playing with my Wii is fun. *chuckles*

I plan on gettin a PS3 eventually too, after the price drops a bit, and its not quite as over-hyped...   Probably wont get a 360 though, simply because theres not too many games that I'd like to play on it. 8)


----------



## Os (Dec 4, 2006)

PS2
SNES
GBA SP
GB Micro
Virtual boy
Game gear
Nintendo DS lite


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 4, 2006)

NES
SNES
N64
GC
Wii

2600
5200
7800
Lynx (Somewhere)

TG-16
Turbo Duo

Saturn 
Dreamcast
Sega CD
Sega 32X

Xbox - Gone to teh pawn shop.
Xbox 360

Playstation 1 -Gone.
Playstation 2
PSP

Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color x2 -One's a Pink, one's the Pokemon one.
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP - MIA
Nintendo DS X 2
Nintendo DS Lite.

Oddessy 2
Vectrex.
Neo Geo Pocket Color - Somewhere.

Too much freaking plastic and metal 'round my joint.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 4, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> NES
> SNES
> N64
> GC
> ...



Okay! Narrowing that down, which ones do you actually still play?


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 4, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



360, PS2, GC, Wii, DS, PSP.


----------



## tesfox (Dec 7, 2006)

Might as well tack on my bit...

NES
Genesis
PS2

Handhelds:
Nomad
GBA SP (to be sold soon)
DS


----------



## Pomander (Dec 7, 2006)

NES
SNES
Sega Genesis
Sega 32-X
Sega Game Gear
Game Boy Pocket
Nintendo 64
Sega Dreamcast
Playstation
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Nintendo DS



And if money weren't so tight, I'd love to have a Wii and a 360. ; ^; Hoping to get a Sega CD and a Saturn someday, as well as another Master System.


----------



## Refleximage (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone have a wonderswan color?


----------



## Lvx (Dec 18, 2006)

Let's see...


Sega Genesis
Sega Saturn (no wires -.-')
Sega Dreamcast

Super Nintendo
N64
Gamecube
GameBoy SP
Nintendo DS

Xbox
Playstation

And a bunch of these really old consoles that hook directly into the TV.


----------



## Surgat (Dec 18, 2006)

SNES 
N64 
Gamecube 

Gameboy pocket
Gameboy advance 

Sega Gamegear


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 19, 2006)

I know im a little late but nevermind!
I own..

PS1 (broken, doesnt load games for some reason)
PS2
Dreamcast
PSP
...and soon an XBOX360

I used to own...
Atari 2600
Sega Game Gear
Sega Megadrive
Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Advance

I owned the above a long time ago (except the GBA which i owned only recently but sold due to the PSP) hence why i unfortunatly no longer have them since i was a stupid kid and wanted to sell them for money to buy games for my PS1 with!

I also own a decent gaming PC but that doesnt count in here does it?


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Dec 23, 2006)

SNES, PS1, a couple of original classic grey gameboys, and a DS.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, lets see. I own:

Nintendo Wii
Gamecube
N64
SNES
NES
PS1
Sega Genesis

Handhelds:
Gameboy
Gameboy color (blue-green XP)
GBA
Nintendo DS

Yes, I'm a Nintendo fan wolf. XP


----------



## Dragma (Dec 27, 2006)

Sega:
Sega Master System
GameGear
Genisis
Saturn

Nintendo:
NES
Gameboy
SNES
N64
Gamecube
GBA SP
DS
DS lite

Sony:
Playstation
Playstation 2
PSP (Getting soon)

Other:
Game.com


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

*** = consoles I used to own, but no longer do, due to them either being sold, lost or broken.  :/

Atari 2600 ***
Atari XE Computer ***

Colecovision ***

Intellivision II ***

NES
Super NES
Nintendo 64 
GameCube
Wii (later this winter)
Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS

Sega Genesis

Sony PlayStation
Sony PlayStation 2
Sony PlayStation 3 (probably in mid~late 2008 when the system doesn't cost more than what it's worth)

XBox
XBox 360


----------



## Kaihedgie (Dec 31, 2006)

N64
Gamecube
PS2
Wii
Nintendo DS

That's it. :/


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jan 3, 2007)

What I KNOW I own:

Xbox
PS1
Nintendo DS (friggin FINALLY.  I had to search for a week to find a place that had them after christmas.  My mom went and picked it up for me, and the dude said they only had pink or black.  my mom said she'd take the black one, so the guy working said,"oh, so you're picking it up for your son."  My mom just said,"oh.. no.  For my daughter.  She hates pink with a passion")

What I think is still floating around my room somewhere:
Nintendo Pocket Gameboy
Nintendo Gameboy Color (both my sister got for me when she use to work at Toys R Us)
Sega Game Gear


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 3, 2007)

Nintendo, Nintendo 24, X-Box x 2, something Sega. I want to get a Nintendo DS, to have something handheld.


----------



## EmVee (Jan 4, 2007)

Memory isn't what it used to be, but let's see...  Note, this list is mainly for the entire family, as we're all gamers and all contribute to a central collection =3.

NES x2, SNES, Gameboy x2, Gameboy Colour x2, Nintendo 64, Nintendo GameCube, Nintendo Wii, Nintendo DS, GBA x3 (1 original, 2 SP)

Playstation, Playstation 2, PSP

Genesis, Saturn, 32X, Game Gear, Dreamcast

I don't think I missed any...  X3;


----------



## AG Wolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Atari 2600 (x3)
Atari 2600 Jr.
Atari 2500
Atari 7800
Atari Jaguar

Master System
Master System II
Genesis (x4)
Genesis 2
Genesis 3
32x (x2)
Sega CD 2
Saturn (x3)
Dreamcast
GameGear (x2)
Nomad

NES (x3)
SNES
N64 (x2)
Gamecube (x2)
GameBoy
GameBoy Pocket
GameBoy Advance
DS

Playstation (old grey PAL model...worthless)
PSone
PS2 (v4 launch)
PStwo (v12 slim)

X-Box

Turbo Grafx-16

Neo Geo Pocket Color

Panasonic 3DO

Samsung Nuon model N-501
-----

There might be more, not sure.  Ones I still play:
Xbox, PS2, Gamecube w/GBA adapter, Saturn, DS, and occasionally Nuon.  My Xbox also functions as most of the pre-PSX era consoles.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's see:

Wii
Playstation 2
Gamcube
Nintendo DS
Gameboy Advanced
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy


----------



## hypr (Jan 14, 2007)

PS2 and FC Twin (SNES went off to a better place so using FC Twin as subsitute to SNES 16 bit goodness)


----------



## tobias104 (Jan 17, 2007)

Consoles:
Wii, Gamecube

Handhelds:
N/A

My parents were evil and wouldn't let me get games until I moved out of the house, they were supposedly going to make my ADD worse. I've noticed an increase in my attention span. :?


----------



## Surreal (Jan 17, 2007)

All of them!  Except the PS3, 'cause that's just too bloody expensive...


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 21, 2007)

Surreal said:
			
		

> All of them!  Except the PS3, 'cause that's just too bloody expensive...



Is that Sixth and most of the Seventh Generation of systems or do you own all seven generations?


----------



## Selunca (Jan 26, 2007)

Consoles:
(2) PS2
(2) xbox
(2) xbox 360
N64
Gamecube
(2) Wii

Handheld:
Nintendo DS
*we had a SE and color but they were lifted by a 'friend'. :*


----------



## Vgm22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Consoles:
PS2
Playstation
Sega Genesis
Nintendo (NES)
Super Nintedo (SNES)
32X

Handhelds:
Gameboy Color
Gameboy SP
Nintendo DS

I had a Gameboy and Atari 7800, but they had to be thrown away. I got pissed at my Gameboy and chucked it against a wall. The Atari got ruined do to it being in storage and it got moldy, due to water gettting onto the storage unit.


----------



## Option7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually my first proper console was the PS2 (i had a gameboy color), which is still with me, although its pretty knackered.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Jan 27, 2007)

*HAVE NOW:*

Xbox 360

Playstaion 2

Nintendo WII
(Actualy using it to type this post out[What a pain])

Nintendo SNES

*USED TO HAVE:*

Nintendo NES

Sega genisis 3

Messia

DS Lite

Gamecube

Playstation 1

Nintendo 64

Xbox 1

You know what typing on the WII it Starts to get tiring after the 1st 2 hours typing.

I am just going to say that all my old systems kind of went into the purchasing of a new one.

Except the SNES.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 27, 2007)

Currently I have:

1 Xbox
1 Gamecube
2 Playstation 2
1 Playstation 3
1 Playstation (psone)
1 Nintendo64
1 Supernintendo

2 DS
3 GBA
1 GBASP

Plus my 4 computers... yeah. I'm just nuts.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 27, 2007)

Playstation 2.
Gamecube.
And Dreamcast ( which I play the most. :] )


Fun stuff.


----------



## Red13Nanaki (Jan 30, 2007)

Atari 2600-2
Atari 7800-2
Sega Saturn-2
Sega 32X-3
Sega Dreamcast-2
Sega CD-3
Sega Genesis-6
Nintendo-6
Super Nintendo-2
Virtual Boy-2
Sega Game Gear-5
Nintendo 64-2
Game.com-1
Gameboy-2
Gameboy Color-1
Gameboy Pocket-1
Gameboy Advance-1
Gameboy SP-1
Gameboy DS-1
Nintendo Gamecube-2
Playstation-1
Playstation 2-2
X-Box-1
Nintendo Wii-1
Oddesy 2-1
Pong-1

And I have all of these in my possession at this very moment!
I'm not insane just crazy.Â Â XD


----------



## Cray (Jan 30, 2007)

*Currently Own:*
NES
SNES
Wii
PS2
Gameboy Advance

*Used to Own:*
N64
Virtual Boy
PSOne
Dreamcast
Gamecube
Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color

*Jealous Of:*
Red13Nanaki

(I've been wanting to get a collection like that...impressive!)


----------



## Taralack (Jan 30, 2007)

I've never had any of the old consoles... my parents were never firm believers of gaming and I had to buy my PS2 myself last year. Bleh.

Consoles:
Playstation 2

Handhelds: 
Nintendo DS Lite
Playstation Portable (SOON! Yay)

Used to have:
Nintendo Gameboy (the original brick)
Nintendo Gameboy Color x2


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 30, 2007)

Myself:

Wii
Gamecube
Playstation 2 x2

Other family members:

Gamecube x2
New SNES
Xbox 360
Playstation 3
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo DS


----------



## Red13Nanaki (Jan 31, 2007)

Cray said:
			
		

> *Currently Own:*
> NES
> SNES
> Wii
> ...



Thanks I've been working on my collection for years.  Getting most of it from yard sales and flea markets.  I still need to find some of the older systems though.  XD


----------



## MiniMoose (Feb 24, 2007)

i have

Sony Playstation
Playstation 2
PS2 slimline

Handhelds
Nintendo DS
Sony Playstation Portable.


----------



## WolfSoldier (Feb 25, 2007)

Consoles:
PS2
PS3
Wii
Xbox
Xbox 360
Sega Genesis

Handhelds:
PSP
DS
Gameboy advanced
Gameboy advanced sp
Gameboy color
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy (the origanal)

Yeah so do any of you guys go on Xbox live, If you do my gamer tag is SavageSymbol, I am on almost every day so drop in some time.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 25, 2007)

I own the following consoles:

Dreamcast
GameBoy Color (Pokemon Edition)
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP (NES Edition)
GameBoy Advance Micro (Famicom Edition)
NeoGeo Pocket Color
Nintendo 64
PlayStation One
PlayStation 2 x 3
PlayStation 2 Slim
Sega Saturn
GameCube x 3
Xbox x 2
NES x 2
SNES
Genesis 2
Genesis 3
Sega CDX
Sega Master System
Game Gear
Channel F (Fair Child)
Virtual Boy
Nintendo DS x 2
Nintendo DS Lite
Xbox 360
Atari 7200
Wii

I think that is everything, I might be forgetting something somewhere.Â Â If I find anything that I have missed, I will make sure to add it.


----------



## benanderson (Mar 1, 2007)

Classic consoles;
NES - Near Mint condition, Slightly Dull and has some sticker resadue
SNES - Mint Condition
N64 - I have no controller! D=
AMIGA 500 + 1.5MB ram expansion
AMIGA 600 - Mint condition but the hard drive died ages ago.

Modern consoles;
Gamecube
PS2
XBox

Handhelds;
Game Boy - Mint condition
Game Boy Colour - Mint Condition
Gameboy advance - falling to peices!
Gameboy advance SP - imported from america
PSP - white, imported from japan

Used to have;
Atari 2600
Commodore 64
Sinclair Spectrum 128K
Playstation - 1998 Revision

Thats about it... if anybody has a UK PAL C64 they would like to sell then give me a buzz and we'll talk. :3


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 3, 2007)

Lesse...

*Consoles*

Sega Genesis
Dreamcast
Sega Saturn (Broken. T_T)
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
PSone (Used to have a modded one, but my uncle broke it. Now its just normal.)
PS2 (Fliptop Mod)
Xbox
Xbox 360

*Handhelds*

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy SP
Gameboy DS (Which my brother lost somewhere in the black hole that is our home..)
PSP (Which died during a critical update and currently doesn't work.)
Sega Nomad (God, that massacred batteries.)


----------



## fortheladys (Mar 8, 2007)

tobius104 i know what ur sayin. I have ADD also and video games have been makin it better.

-------------
i own:
Saturn
Genesis
Xbox
Xbox 360
Gamecube
N64
Game boy original, color, advance, SP
DS
PSP (i typed this entire thing on my PSP)
PlayStation X, 1, 2, 3
PC


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2007)

WolfeMasters said:
			
		

> Channel F (Fair Child)



This makes you *scum*.

(_I love you._)


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 8, 2007)

SNES (unhooked)
Gameboy (lost)
Gameboy Color (Retired)
Gameboy Advance (Haven't used it in a while)
Gamecube (Retired)
N64
PS2
Nintendo DS
PSP
Wii


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Nintendo
SuperNintendo (Cannot find the damned thing)
Sega Genesis
N64
Sega Dreamcast
Playstation
Playstation 2
Gameboy (Lost that too)
Supergameboy
Gameboy Advance SP


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 8, 2007)

Playstation (Modded)
Playstation 2
DS
Dreamcast
Sega Saturn

Small collection, sadly. X3; But that's that.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 8, 2007)

Playstation 2....
That's it...

I might be getting a PS3 or an XBox 360 sometime soon(ish) though

edit: I just noticed we're counting handhelds.
In which case

Gameboy Color....


----------



## fillabunny (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, let's see:

Consoles:

Master System
Genesis (with 32X)
SNES
N64
Playstation
Dreamcast
PS2
Wii

Handhelds:

Gameboy
Game Gear
GBA SP
DS

(My boyfriend has an NES, Gamecube, modded Playstation, and Saturn, so I can mooch off of him for those )


----------



## Zareth (Mar 9, 2007)

what do I own you say?


oh boy..

PS2, xbox (original), xbox 360, PS3, a wii, sega genesis, SNES, NES, game boy, DS, PSP and a dream cast.

and yes, i do like video games =P


----------



## Levi (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a:

Xbox 360
GameCube
N64 (at home)
SNES (at home)
NES (at home)
GameBoy (at home)


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 13, 2007)

Consoles:
Wii
Gamecube
PS2

Handheld:
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Color

I want a DS...


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 13, 2007)

SNES (broken)
Game Boy Pocket (broken)
Game Boy Color (unused, dead speaker)
Game Boy Advance (only for GB and GBC games)
Nintendo 64 (mostly unused, except when I wanna play Perfect Dark)
Gamecube
PS2
Nintendo DS
PC


----------



## Lina Loaded (Mar 29, 2007)

Currently owned:
DC
PS2
half-broken DS (got it for free because the top screen's dead! >3)
SNES
Genisis
NES

Had:
DC
GBC


----------



## Project_X (Mar 29, 2007)

Hopefully emulators count....

My awsome PC
Genisis (16-but version)
NES
SNES Emulator (HOOKED!)
N64 (retired)
N64 Emulator
GBA (lost)
SEGA Saturn
GBA Emulator (hooked)
Dreamcast (Bugged)
PS2
PS1 v1
Neo Geo Emulator (Dunno how to use it)
Wii (Can't keep my hands off of it. Main reason: Red Steel)

Had:
original Gameboy
PS1 v2


----------



## Dragonfang (Mar 29, 2007)

Have now:
My cruddy laptop
Playstation
Playstation 2
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Wii
Xbox
Xbox 360
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Gameboy Advanced SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
PSP

Used to own:
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast
Gameboy (The origional)
Neogeo Pocket


I have too many Nintendo handhelds....


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Apr 5, 2007)

Let's see.. what I currently own:

Console:

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube (x2, one has a broken fan, but works fine if you aim a normal fan at it)
Wii
PSX (x2, one's broken)
PS2 (classic 'chubby' version)
XBox (x2, one's soft-modded)
XBox 360 (Gamertag - KawaiiDragoon)
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast

Handhelds:
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS lite
GameGear
PSP

Used to own:
Original Gameboy (gave away)
Gameboy Colour (a second one, gave it away)
Gamboy Advance SP (see above)


----------



## Tavish (Apr 5, 2007)

I have all of the last gen besides the handhelds

But I could care less about video games now >.<


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2007)

I have just a Wii at the moment, but systems I have owned in the past are:

Atari 2600
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast
PS1
PS2
Game Boy (original brick-sized version)
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS

(Not all at the same time though)


----------



## Magica (Apr 6, 2007)

Just got me a Wii today, along with WiiSports and WiiPlay, and preordered a copy of Super Paper Mario.  Mom and I split the costs, so basically we bought it together.

PM for friend code, if you'd like.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 9, 2007)

Consoles:
Super Nintendo
N64
Gamecube
Wii (*.* <3!!!!!!!!)
Sega Genesis (just the console, no controllers or cables... no joke...)
PSone
PS2 (shared with boyfriend)
XBOX (same)
XBOX 360 (same)

Handhelds:
Gameboy Color
Game Boy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
PSP (shared with boyfriend)

I'm a Nintendo whore. Sue me.


----------



## ADF (Apr 9, 2007)

I've always been a Playstation and PC fan, Nintendo games have never really appealed to me and Xbox is basically a console PC.

I own PS1, PS2 and will one day own (with much shit from everyone I imagine) a PS3.


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Apr 17, 2007)

Currently: 
PS2
Gamecube
Gameboy Advance SP
Super Nintendo
Nintendo DS

Used to: 
Xbox
Nintendo 64 (although I still have access to it when I go back to visit my family)
Nintendo
Sega Saturn
Sega Genesis
Gameboy color


----------



## WolfeMasters (Apr 17, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> Lack of Dreamcasts. Tut tut.



What do you mean?  I own two Dreamcasts.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 18, 2007)

The consoles I own:
Atari STe
N64
Dreamcast
Gamecube

Nintendo DS

Consoles I used to own:
NES
SNES
Commodore Amiga
Amstrad CPC464
Mega Drive

Game Boy Colo(u)r
GBA SP

n_n


----------



## eichiro_shirauna (Apr 19, 2007)

well i only own:

home
PS2: and only for 3 things=bemani games,kingdom hearts and suikoden 

portable:
GBA
DS

shitty:
TETRIS game(seriously, only costs 30$ mx and its boring)
DS imitation from china(modern game watch)

incominggg:

WII-IIIIIIIIIIIII (but the wii breaks the tv's XD)


----------



## 0-Kado-0 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm real big on Nintendo. I own:

Consoles:
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii

Handhelds:
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP
DS
DS Lite


----------



## Zack Fair (Apr 20, 2007)

I have: 
GB
GBA
GBC
NDS [x2]
N64
GCN [x2]
PS2
annnnnnddddddddd.....

Sega Genisis :3


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 20, 2007)

An N64 and a PS2.
Gaming is damn expensive in Ireland.


----------



## MiniMoose (Apr 22, 2007)

Current Consoles

Playstation 1
Playstation 2 2000 edition
Playstation 2 Slimline

Handheld
Playstation Portable 3.03 OE-A Homebrew Enabled/Modded
Nintendo DS Lite

Will soon get:
Gamecube used
Gameboy Advance SP+

Future Consoles
Playstation Triple
Nintendo Piss.


----------



## MiniMoose (Apr 22, 2007)

I Usually Hate Nintendo consoles Nowadays <_<
to quote Stevesmith the french guy
"Le Wii is Ugh! Le Worst Foocking Console Evor! Le Wii Is a Marketing Gimmick Ugh! Teh Graphics Look Like The Graphics Ugh! On le Foocking Game Coob! It's Foocking Pathetic
the controller is a Foocking Gimmick made for Little Kids!"

the Wii is gimmicky and i must say i dont approve of Nintendo saying their competing in a different market then coming back when the Wii launches successfully and declaring it in competition with the PS3 and 360.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Apr 22, 2007)

In order from oldest new newest:

Super NES
Game Boy Pocket
Nintendo 64
Game Boy Color
Gamecube
Nintendo DS
Wii

As you can see, I'm quite the Nintendo fan. My brother owns both a PlayStation and a PlayStation 2, and I get more games for them than he does .


----------



## impaK (Apr 28, 2007)

Modded Xboxes (With most of my emulators Castlevania, Mario, MegaMan, and lots of others etc...)
Non-Modded XboxÂ Â (Wich i am painting White later this week. 
Xbox 360 
Commodore 64
NES x 2
SNES (Wich there is a penny stuck in the catridge holder. -.-)
My Computer. :3 Vista. :O
Nintendo 64
Dreamcast
Atari 2600 (Am i right? ET FTW!)

Handheld:
Gameboy (Orginal Model) I am part of the group. 
Gameboy SP (Blue Metallic, My principal as it with my Final Fanasty 4.  )
Mr Game & Watch. (Can't deny it. 

Used to have:
Old Dell.
Xbox Brute ( It was the Xbox that came with the Brute Controllers. Sadly, i sold it for spending money.)
Tons of stuff i cannoy remember.


----------



## hal1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

PSOne
PS2 Slim version
Xbox
Xbox 360
Sega genesis with Sega CD
Dreamcast
Game Boy color
Game Boy Advance SP
Game Gear
PSP


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 28, 2007)

Why not?

I has: 
*Home*
The Mega Drive (plus Mega CD and 32X)
Sega Saturn
Dreamcast
Playstation 2
Xbox 360 (which I play the least)
Wii 

*Portable*
DS
PSP
Tigergame.com
An original Game Boy, the grey one, it rocks 

I love my Saturn, and Mega Drive & Mega CD, the Mega CD needs more love.

MeX


----------



## rinchansflower (May 3, 2007)

PS2
Wii
Gamecube (2)
N64
DS Lite
Gameboy Advance

Yeah...not that much really, in compairison to most people here!


----------



## icywind1980 (May 7, 2007)

I currently have an X-Box, Wii, PS1 and a Nintendo DS. Oh and does my PC count as a console? *ducks and grins*


----------



## Kitfox (May 8, 2007)

Game cube and X-box...me likey halo 2!


----------



## valolove1975 (May 9, 2007)

2 PS2's
An old Playstation
An N64
A Gameboy SP

I had an old school Nintendo, but the console disappeared and now all I have is the games and the controllers.  :?


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 10, 2007)

a PS2 that's almost had its day
a beaten Game Boy Advance without a battery cover
a PC that can handle what I've thrown at it pretty well
and a Nintendo 64 that's actually in decent condition.

However, since it's so hard to come across N64 carts these days, I mostly play those games on an emulator.


----------



## net-cat (May 11, 2007)

Let's see.

I have:
Second SNES
N64
GCN
PS2
DS Lite

Rest in Peace:
NES
First SNES
PS1


----------



## Polarity (May 11, 2007)

Consoles: PS3 60GB and Xbox 360 Elite
Handhelds: Gizmondo and N-Gage.


----------



## Bad-demona (May 12, 2007)

i have an NES, game boy color, gamboy advance (if they count), Sega Genesis, Game cube, and a Nintendo 64. I want and need a Wii


----------



## Sentient36 (May 23, 2007)

Okay, here's what I currently own:

*Consoles:*
Nintendo 64 _(used)_
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Wii
Microsoft XBOX
Microsoft XBOX 360 _(hard drive version)_
Sony Playstation 2 _(used, since my older PS2's disc drive is completely broken)_

*Handhelds:*
Nintendo GameBoy
Nintendo GameBoy Color
Nintendo GameBoy Advance
Nintendo Dual Screen
Sony Playstation Portable


----------



## shetira (May 27, 2007)

Consoles:
Gamecube

Handhelds:
Gameboy
Gameboy Advance

Yep... I'm video game deprived... which I see as a good thing.


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 4, 2007)

*Consoles*

NES
Sega Genesis
SNES
N64
Playstation
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
Gamecube
Xbox
Xbox 360
Wii

*Handhelds*

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS Lite
Playstation Portable


----------



## Draconas___Lucien (Jun 4, 2007)

Huge Nintendo fan...pretty much speaks for itself...

Consoles:

Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Wii

Handhelds:

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS Lite


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a X box and PS2 and a DS when I feel like handheld gaming.


----------



## Umbreona (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Best*

I have the Game Cube, or did, just gave it to Espera. Now I own the Wii and the Crap-Box 360 lol. But hey, at least I play Oblivion on the 360, makes it worth having.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jun 20, 2007)

PC

consoles: PSX & DC

Portables: PSP


----------



## Haul (Jun 26, 2007)

X-box,nintendo 64 and gameboy colour


----------



## Shockey Rai (Jun 29, 2007)

I own:

Consoles:
Gamecube
N64
Sony Playstation (The Orignal One, Not The PSOne)

Handheld Consoles:
Nintendo DS (Given to Kyndall)
Nintendo DS Lite

Used to Own:
Gameboy Advance (Wouldnt Power on)
Gameboy Advance SP (LCD Screen Broke)
SNES
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 30, 2007)

PS2
Nintendo 64, GameCube, DS Lite, GBA


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 1, 2007)

Consoles
NES
Super NES
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Wii
PS2

Handhelds
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS Lite


----------



## Demor (Jul 2, 2007)

Consoles
N64 x2
Gamecube
Wii
Playstation
Playstation 2 x2
Playstation 3
X-box
X-box360

Handhelds
Gameboy color x2 (although one is broken)
GBA:SP
NDS
NDS Lite
PSP


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Jul 2, 2007)

The game Consoles I own are:

Atira (sp?)
N64
Supper Nintdo
Game Cube
PS2
Xbox
Gameboy Advance SP
DS Lite
and Computer (no priceily a gaming computer... but a computer none the less.)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

NES
SNES
Dreamcast
Gamecube
(Two) Playstations
(Two) Playstation 2s
(Broken) Xbox
(Two) Xbox 360s, ones broken.. RED RING OF DEATH!!
Wii

Handhelds:
Gameboy:
 Original (Think I lost it)
 Pocket (Think I gave it to my sister..)
 Color (Sounds doesn't work..)
 SP
 DS Lite
PSP

Yeps.. quite a few, no ps3 since no good games, but if it did have I would definitely have one.
Also like.. 6 tvs (One not hooked up, two in my room but aren't used unless I have a sleep over when friends bring their Xbox's and hook em all up).. and.. five computers, three are broken, and three laptops, two not in use..


----------



## Tiamat X (Jul 6, 2007)

Console
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Turbo Grafix 16/Duo
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Sega Saturn
Playstation
Nintendo 64
Playstation 2
Nintendo Gamecube

Hand-helds
Nintendo DS Light
Sony PSP

Think that's it.


----------



## ExileAnarkie (Jul 9, 2007)

I am from the year 2035, and I own the PS9,,, it even helped me get to this time period. JK

I have just five systems, which are:
1.  Xbox 360
2.  Xbox
3.  PlayStation 2
4.  GameCube

5.  PC... which has NES, SNES, Genesis, N64, Sega Saturn, Game Boy, and the Game Boy Advance.  All are emulators and ROMs.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 13, 2007)

What I own:
Playstation 2 (X2)
Playstation PSX (X2)
Nintendo 64 (transparent orange!)
Sega Dreamcast
Sega Saturn
SNES
NES
Game Cube
X Box
Gameboy Advance SP

Had: 
Sega Genesis
Gameboy Pocket

Not sure I want to invest into consoles anymore, they're all just so expensive.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 13, 2007)

Still Own:
Atari 2600
Sega CDX (Genesis and Sega CD that's the size of those newish PC CD cases that PC games come in now)  (hooked up, but no TV in that room.)
Sega Dreamcast (hooked up, but no TV in that room.)
Sega Game Gear
Playstation 3
Gamecube (not hooked up)

In terms of Emulators: NES, SNES, Genesis, Sega CD (Fusion Emulator is awesome, I can play my Sega CD games directly off the computer!), and quite a few Arcade ROMs via MAME32.

Owned but not forgotten:
NES
Sega Genesis
Playstation
Playstation 2


I tend to only buy a new console when the previous model has outlived it's usefulness via breaking or is given away due to charitable causes.  In the case of the PS1, the center spindle chipped and had a chunk flying around in the spin area. Eventually games just stopped loading and I donated it to the circular file. I replaced it with the PS2 because I could still use the games that the PS1 wouldn't load anymore. In the PS2s case, the tray's gears were starting to grind so I sold it (for free) and bought a PS3 because I could still play my old PS1 and PS2 games.

The Genesis was given to a friend who had a house fire.

My brother stole the NES when he went to college 7 years ago. He still has it.

I'm more of a computer gamer now-a-days, when better games come out for the consoles I'll get 'em. For now, I'm sticking to the great PS2 games I still have.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Jul 13, 2007)

Never really got into the console thing. Got a couple left over from my gaming days:

- Sega CDX
- PSone

I once had a PS2 that was all tricked out: custom flip-top case, hard drive, ethernet, ROMs, .avi playback, blah blah blah. Sold it to buy more records.


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

I own the following:

Nintendo Entertainment System
Gameboy
Sega Genesis
Nintendo 64
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Playstation 2
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo DS
Nintendo Wii


----------



## Primarylupine (Jul 19, 2007)

ah, what the hey, I love these threads. 

Atari 2600
Atari 5200
NES
Sega Genesis (v1 & 2)
Sega CD (v2)
Sega Saturn
Sega Nomad
TurboGrafx 16 w/TurboBooster
TurboGrafx 16/CD
TurboExpress (TG-16 portable)
PS2 w/HDD and net adapter


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 19, 2007)

Atari (I forget which one)
NES
SNES
N64
Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Nintendo DS
GCube
Sega Genesis
Sega Game Gear
Dreamcast
PSOne
PS2

...hm. I hadn't realized I had a lot of game stuff...


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

GameBoy Color
GameBoy SP
Nintendo DS
XBox
Xbox360

:C lol


----------



## Morrigan (Jul 23, 2007)

Which ones do I own right now?

PS2
Gamecube
Dreamcast
GBA
DS
PSP
Wii
PS3
Xbox 360
PC

What else have I owned in the past?
NES
SNES
Genesis
Saturn
N64
PS1
GB
GB Color
Neo-Geo Pocket Color
Wonderswan

and that's all I can think of for now ...


----------



## koutoni (Jul 24, 2007)

[size=medium]i used to have an atari that never worked when i was little.  now?  ...i still have my Game Boy Pocket from middle school... somewhere.[/size]


----------



## lolcox (Aug 7, 2007)

Consoles and Handhelds currently owned by L. F. Cox:
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo DS
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast (2)
Sony PlayStation

That DS in the list is the classic DS, not DS Lite, simply because I needed a larger console.



Consoles and Handhelds previously owned by L. F. Cox:
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo GameBoy Advance

The GBA went LONG before I got the DS, simply because none of the GBA models were worth the time it took to make them playable. Classic GBA was almost wide enough, but the lack of a backlight without going Afterburner on it was annoying as hell. GBA SP was just bloody tiny, the end. Don't ask me about GBA Micro. That thing's like... What.

Selling my SNES is something I don't remember doing, but I do regret it.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 7, 2007)

I own:

Consoles
Atari (somewhere)
SNES
N64
PS2 (original model, not the refit.)
Xbox
Gamecube
Xbox360

Handhelds
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance

Used to own
Sega Genisis
PS1
Dreamcast


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 7, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> I own the following:
> 
> Nintendo Entertainment System
> Gameboy
> ...



I also have the 32X adaptor for the Genesis. When it comes to 32X games, except for Knuckles Chaotix, the 32X library seems to be pretty bad. I also discovered an old Magnavox Odessy, which seems to be used by my parents before I was born.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> I also have the 32X adaptor for the Genesis. When it comes to 32X games, except for Knuckles Chaotix, the 32X library seems to be pretty bad. I also discovered an old Magnavox Odessy, which seems to be used by my parents before I was born.



Yeah, I vaguely remember when I was a young'un playing around with my cousin's Odyssey...but, bleh...

32X:

You should try and track down (which is basically impossible) a copy of Kolibri. That game is really neat!

That and Super Tempo...but that's mostly novelty - I just like it because of the fantastic animation and art. The Pizza mini-game...nuff sed.


----------



## KalinaBloodrose (Aug 8, 2007)

Alrighty here we go.

List:
Atari 5200
Nintendo Entertainment System (NES)
Sega Genesis
Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES)
Nintendo 64 (N64)
Sega Dreamcast (DC)
Sony Playstation (PS)
Nintendo Gameboy (GB)
Nintendo Gameboy Pocket (GBP)
Nintendo Gameboy Color (GBC)
Nintendo Gameboy Advanced (GBA)
Nintendo Gameboy Advanced SP (GBA SP)
Nintendo Dual Screen (DS)
Playstation Portable (PSP)
Nintendo Gamecube (GC)
Sony Playstation 2 (PS2) - both
Sony Playstation 3 (PS3)
Microsoft X-BOX
Microsoft X-BOX 360 - Premimum/Elite
Nintendo Wii


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 8, 2007)

Alright...blah..
Atari
NES
SNES
Genesis (S)
Saturn (S)
N64
Orig. GB
GB Pocket
GB color, 
Jaguar *Please oh god, worst system ever*
GBA
SP
DS
PSP
GC
PS
Xbox
360


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 9, 2007)

PS2
Xbox360
DS
game boy advanced
N64
NES
SNES
Atarie
sega


----------



## Nohbdy (Aug 10, 2007)

I own and will own anything that has an Ace Combat title on it.

So then:

PSone

Playstation 2

PSP

Xbox 360


----------



## kapps (Aug 13, 2007)

Playstation 3

Playstation 2

PSone

PSP

Gameboy advance

Game boy color

Original game boy

NES


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

Atari
nes
snes
N64 ( A pikachu one, huzzah ) 
2 gameboy colours
1 pokemon game boy colour
3 gba, another pokemon one with pikachu and pichu on it, light odd colour. 
2 Ds lite. Im selling one . Both black
Wii
Xbox 360
PS3 ( I'm a whore ) 
Two GBA Sp
a green gameboy micro

AND SOME OTHER CRAP D:
Im trying to get rid of most this stuff too


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 13, 2007)

What I have:

Intellivison
NES(Top loader)
SNES
PS1
N64
GameCube

And that's it.

I had an XBox Halo, but somebody took it. Damn bastards.


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 14, 2007)

Atari 3600, Caleco Vision, Sega Genesis, Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Super Nintendo, Gamecube, PSX, PS2, (Formerly) Xbox, (Soon to be) Wii, AND NEVER A PS3. Also, do ROMs count?


----------



## Atariwolf (Aug 15, 2007)

Wii
PS2
Xbox
Xbox 360
Gamecube
GBA
DS Lite


----------



## ale (Aug 23, 2007)

I have:
4 Nes
famicom clone
2 Snes
3 Genesis
Sega master system
Saturn
2 N64
Gamecube
2 Atari 2600
Intellivision
3do
Wii
Xbox
3 Playstation
Dreamcast
Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Super Gameboy
Microvision
Gameboy Player
Game.com
R-zone
DS
DS lite
Game gear


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 23, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Xbox
> SNES
> NES
> Atari Lynx (that so pwned the GBC)
> ...



The pocket pc engine owned them all. ;o

when you can buy an external adapter to watch tv on your handheld, you know they're meaning business.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 23, 2007)

Consoles I own: none.

Consoles I used to own: Sega Genesis (didn't find the wires :c ), snes (broken @_@ ), atari vcs/2600 (humidity is what killed it), colecovision (humidity again), gameboy (it's probably humidity that killed it XD), gameboy color (sold it), gameboy advance (stolen T_T ), gameboy advance sp (gave it back when I found out it was a stolen handheld XD ), gameboy micro (sold so I could get some money. bestest gba version ever. it's even made in metal so it won't break easily. <3 ), nintendo ds lite (sold back when I couldn't find any good games for it. I discovered elite beat agents a few weeks later and I almost cried. ;3; ), sony psp (mortal kombat was enjoyable but the fucking huge load times ruined it. would have buyed burnout legends if I could have afforded it. ;3; ), nintendo 64 (sold for money reasons T_T )

also, "PS1 (before revision)"

Silver Wolfe, is that the scph-1001 model?


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 23, 2007)

ale said:
			
		

> I have:
> 4 Nes
> famicom clone
> 2 Snes
> ...



what's game.com, r-zone and microvision?


----------



## ale (Aug 23, 2007)

SammyFox said:
			
		

> what's game.com, r-zone and microvision?


Game.com and r-zone are two systems made by tiger electronics in the mid 90s and microvision is the first portable system with interchangeable games.  All three aren't that great of systems in fact the r-zone and game.com were worse than the gameboy released several years earlier.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 23, 2007)

ale said:
			
		

> SammyFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*nodnod*

I wish I owned a pocket pc engine though... (don't remember what the real name is though).

You could play pc engine/turbographx 16 games in it plus you could buy an external adaptor to be able to watch tv on it

-=EDIT=-

The name is turboexpress. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TurboExpress


----------



## Razzor (Aug 26, 2007)

I have:
Xbox
PS2
GCN
SNES
3 Computers


----------



## 5V5 (Aug 27, 2007)

PLaystation 3 ID TAG: nitro134 
PC 
PSP
game boy advanced


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah, I've got a Gamecube, Ps2 and a DS. I'm upgrading to the Wii as soon as I get back from Oklacon. X3


----------



## 5V5 (Aug 28, 2007)

^.=.^ mmmm, coolieo!


----------



## fruitcake (Aug 28, 2007)

Consoles:
- Nintendo Entertainment System
- Sega Genesis
- Nintendo 64
- PlayStation
- PlayStation 2
- XBOX
- GameCube

Portables:
- Gameboy Pocket
- Gameboy Pocket Color
- Gameboy Advance
- Gameboy Advance SP
- Neo*Geo Pocket Color
- Nintendo DS Lite

... and I think that's it. I'm currently in negotiations with a friend of mine over her Dreamcast. I have a few games for it, but no console to play them on!


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 29, 2007)

omg...I want an old NES system so bad!

Or maybe an atari system. I love Space Invaders! X3


----------



## kitsunefoxfire (Aug 31, 2007)

Assuming the question is what i own  or have owened and not how many i havnt worn out to the point they dont work
Xbox(3 all stopped working)
ps2(overheated and melted thank you defective and dangerous things)
psx (doesnt work anymore)
nes(still works own 5)
genesis(still works)
snes(rip)
n64(still works)
atari(believe it or not still works)
Wii(broken without even playing it stupid cat)

(i'm not mentioning the handhelds which i have owned pretty much all of)

and then theres my trusty upper mid level gaming pc!(was top of the line about a year ago)


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 4, 2007)

I own a
Linx 
DS
PS2
Computer with every emulator


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

I currently own:
Xbox 360
Nintendo Gamecube
 and thats it lol used to have more though but never very many. 
used to have an SNES, N64, PS2, Xbox, but they all broke from over use and age  i liked the SNES too...


----------



## Wolf-Light (Sep 12, 2007)

Consloes:
PS1
PS2
Sega Saturn

Hand-Helds:
Game-Boy colour
Game-Boy Advance
Nintendo DS


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 13, 2007)

Alright, after selling and selling and selling, i'm now down to..

SNES. (Launch System)
PSP. (Launch System)
PS3.(60Gig with PS2 chipset)
Wii.
Xbox 360. (Launch System, 20 gig)
DS lite.
DS-Fat.
GBA.
Saturn.
Vetrex

And the PS3 didn't cost a thing, just most of my old systems and games I wasn't playing anyway. Mmm, 700 dollars in store credit.


----------



## Mnemonic1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Let's see... after giving my N64 and trading in my game cube and x-box... I've got:

NES (it's somewhere, not sure about it's condition)
SNES
Genesis
Dreamcast (still works, but only game I can find is Resident Evil Veronica)
DS (just upgraded to a lite after trading in my old one and some games)
Wii

I should be good for a long while on games @.@ I've 7 DS games I need to beat.


----------



## jaron1745 (Sep 15, 2007)

consoles
Atari 2500
NES
SNES
strange combo NES and SNES
N64
Gamecube
X-box
X-box 360
Play station
playstation 1
playstation 2
HANDHELDS
Gameboy
Gameboy color
Gamboy sp
80's systems
Commodore vic-20
Commodore 64
IBM XT (plays all my BASIC games)


----------



## Feriger (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmmmmm,
I got:

NES x2 - I got 2 (ones broken)
SNES x3 - I got 3 but 1 is different from the others and the others broken
GAMEBOY COLOR x2 Ones pokemon Red, Blue, yellow edition and another pokemon edition but for Silver and Gold
N64 x2  One black one and a Pikachu Edition
PLAYSTATION 2
GAMECUBE 
NINTENDO DS

I barley got games because im to poor to afford them..lol


----------



## PuppyJ (Sep 26, 2007)

Nintendo 64
Playstation 2
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo DS lite

sadly, that's it


----------



## Emil (Sep 28, 2007)

Have:
xbox
xbox360
n64
snes
genesis (with 32x)
nes
gba
commodore 64 (well, technically its my parents...)


----------



## Kimblebee (Oct 1, 2007)

whee.. i have
xbox (but was stolen by my dad when my parents split)
xbox 360 (currently needing repairs *grumble*)
gamecube
PS2
PS1
Gameboy (yeah man)
Gameboy colour
DS lite
PSP (technically my boyfriends.. but i stole it)
PS3 (again, technically his..)

my boyfriend is also a retro gamer  and has almost every old console i can imagine, the english versions.. and american. and japanese..  blaugh.. hes a goof


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Oct 2, 2007)

Hand Helds: Game Boy Color,Game Boy Advance

Game Consoles I own:GameCube,Wii,PS2

Game Consoles I use to Own:Atari


----------



## V_Phoenix (Oct 3, 2007)

PS2 just cause I'm cool like that 8)


----------



## zontan (Oct 5, 2007)

Consoles:
GameCube
Wii
Xbox
Dreamcast

Handhelds:
PSP

Used to own:
NES
Super Nintendo
N64
Game Boy
Game Boy Advance

I'm a Nintendo fan, as you might have noticed. XD


----------



## Flox (Oct 5, 2007)

Consoles:
Sega Genisis
Sega Dreamcast
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
NES
GameCube
Wii
PlayStation
PS2
Xbox

Handheld:
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance

:3


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

nes
snes
n64
gamecube
wii
ps2
atari2600
Dslite
Gba
Gbasp
Gb
xbox
Genesis


----------



## RadeHawkeye (Oct 19, 2007)

Consoles:
NES
SNES
Genesis
Sega 32x
Sega CD
PS1 (before Revision)
Dreamcast x2
XBox
GameCube
XBox 360 (Halo 3 Edition)
PS3 (60 gig Version)

Handhelds:
Game Boy(big gray one)
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Color
GBA

Used to own:
Colecovision - till it stopped working


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 19, 2007)

I  have an X-box

but I'm saving up for a Wii.


----------



## AnonymousWithaBrain (Oct 20, 2007)

PS1
PS2
Gamecube
Gameboy Advanced SP
PSP

PC IZ TEH SHIZNIT!! m/


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got:

PC
Gamecube
PS1
PS2
Xbox 360
Gameboy
Gameboy Advanced
a broken Xbox
and a broken Super Nintendo


----------



## kiro02 (Oct 29, 2007)

pc
Gamecube
N64
Psp
ds
gba sp
game gear
genesis


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 29, 2007)

Own:

Consoles:

PS2
Game Cube

Handhelds:

DS

Used to Own:

Consoles:

Atari 6500
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Sega Genesis
Playstation

Handhelds:

Game Boy.  OLD SCHOOL Game Boy.  Fat ass game boy. XD


----------



## CureiNeko (Oct 31, 2007)

Consoles:
PC
NES
SNES
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Sega Saturn
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Dreamcast
PS3 (60 gig)
PS2 (Slim, old one broke)
PS1 (small one)
Wii

Handhelds:
Gameboy (chunky version)
Nintendo SP
Nintendo DS Lite (currently in repair)
Sega Game Gear

Used to own:
Xbox (it went kablooie)
Xbox 360 (didn't want it anymore)
Dell Inspiron 1500 Notebook (it too, went kablooie)


----------



## Spix (Nov 1, 2007)

Gameboy Colour
Gameboy SP
Playstation 1 (2 of them)
Playstation 2 (thin version)
Super Nintendo
N64
Xbox 360

Next up is the Wii~


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't know the limit on old thread date bumps but ah what the heck.

I'll list everything i have from old school to up to date

Intellivision: And its still kicking and working. Haha.
NES: Have two. One broke and the other one was the replacement. And still works
SNES: Still works. not many good games i own for it though
The old fat Gameboy: Tons of games. still works. but why waste 4 AA batteries? XD
2 gameboy colors: Still works Feels odd to hold them anymore. But still quite a few games for them.
N64: Had a lot of fun games for it. Still works
PS2: Died this year :/ Doesn't read discs anymore.
GBA: Works and have a few good games.
Xbox: Doesn't work. Reads games as DVD's and asks for the accessory to play dvds now. -.-
Gamecube: Only old new gen system that works. barely any games.
Nintendo DS: two games for it so far. just bought it this april xD


----------



## Malikai Ixchel (Nov 7, 2007)

Consoles i still own:
PS1-3 grey ones, 1 modded
PSone
PS2
NES brick
NES top loader
Super Nintendo
N64
Wii
Sega Master System -Original 1985 model
Sega Genesis 
Sega CD
Sega Saturn
Xbox 360 + HDDVD drive

Portables:
Nintendo's Donkey kong JR. -Game and Watch-1982 original 
Gameboy color
Gameboy advanced -2
Nintendo DS
Sega GameGear
PSP 1st gen

Used to own:
Atari 2600 and other models
Large grey Gameboy 
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy advanced SP
Sega Dreamcast
Nintendo Gamecube
Xbox original

All i need is a PS3 and ill have pretty much cornered the main stream market ^.-.^ 

Also i have 3 Laptops and one uber ultimate gaming desktop Q-core+8GB of ram = FTW!


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Nov 10, 2007)

This is tough, I'll probably forget some consoles. I think I got them in this order...

Gameboy (broken)
Playstation (broken)
Gameboy Color
Playstation 2 (broken)
Nintendo Gamecube
Gameboy Advance
Xbox (but I don't have it anymore)
Nintendo DS
Slimmed PS2
Nintendo 64
Xbox 360 (traded in my Xbox for it and got it extra cheap X3)
Nintendo Wii

I was thinking of getting PSP for a while, but Halo 3 Legendary Edition got in the way. My bro is getting a lot of money soon, so if I'm lucky I can seduce him to get a PS3. I NEED IT DAMMIT. XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 16, 2007)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

> As gamers I'm sure we all didn't start right now with PS2s, Xboxii, and GameCubes. We have roots, so how about a list of all those consoles you own as well as used to own.
> 
> I own
> Consoles:
> ...



I own:
Wii
PS2
X360
Gameboy Advance SP
PSP (really, the only console I play on)


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 16, 2007)

should have posted in this thread the first time i got on here. anyway, here's my list...
now own:

PS2
Nintendo Wii
PSP
Nintendo DS lite
Xbox 360
Xbox

used to own:
NES
Dreamcast
N64
PS1
Game boy
gamecube


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 3, 2007)

Nes
Snes
Genesis
Sega CD
Playstation 2
Wii
DS Lite
Gamegear (trying to get it to work again =P)


----------



## sabrinageek (Dec 3, 2007)

Still Own: 

Atari 2600
Colecovision
Intellivision
NES x3
SNES
GameCube
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Sega Saturn
Dreamcast
PS1 modded
PS2 
Xbox modded with 30gb HD
GBA SP (1st Gen SP)

Used to own:
Atari 7800
Atari 5200
Sega Master System
Game Boy (1st Gen Grey Brick)
Game Boy (the smaller b/w one - 2nd Gen? )

I collect/keep classic gaming systems..  Haven't bothered to make the plunge into a "new" console yet.  Don't have enough time to play the systems I've got, let alone a new system. Plus, got so much good stuff left to finish on PS2/Xbox.. 

-Sabrina


----------



## MadPlumber (Dec 3, 2007)

What I own now:


Nintendo Entertainment System
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo 64
Sony PlayStation
Sony PlayStation 2
Sega Dreamcast
Atari Flashback 2
What I used to own:

 Atari 2600
 Apple IIe
 OdysseyÂ²


----------



## Kumiko_Fox (Dec 3, 2007)

Own/used to own:
Atari 2600
SNES
PSX
PS2
PS3
N64
Nintendo Gamecube
Xbox 360 (Got rid of that)
Gameboy color
Gameboy advance
Nintendo DS
SEGA GameGear
PSP


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Updated Lists

Consoles I own:
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo DS

Consoles I used to own:
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Advance
Nintendo Game Boy Advance SP


----------



## wyanewill (Dec 12, 2007)

Let's see:

Atari 2600
NES
SuperNES
N64
GameCube
WII!!!!!!!!!
A Red Original Game Boy
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy AdvanceSP
Nintendo DS (the first one)
Sega Genesis (second Version) 
DreamCast
PS1
PS2
XBox
and a XBOX 360 ELITE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpikeBlu (Dec 18, 2007)

I own:

Atari
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
PS1 
PS2
Sega Dreamcast

Handhelds:

gameboy
gameboy color
sega game gear
psp

Use to own:
Sega Genesis
Nintendo DS
Game Cube


----------



## amtrack88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Atari 2600
Sega Dreamcast
Nintendo Entertainment System

That's all. I know; some furry I am, huh?


----------



## ChrisDom (Dec 29, 2007)

Wii And Ds X3

(Also, Like...Every console after SNES+The Gameboys x3, but I traded them in)


----------



## Rayne (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a PS2 and a Gameboy. Back when I was younger, I spent a fair amount of time playing my grandfather's Atari, not quite sure which one, and Sega Genesis systems. These days I do almost all of my gaming on the PC.


----------



## Mango (Dec 29, 2007)

What I own now:

PS2
Nintendo 64
Game Cube
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
DS

What I use to own:

Super Nintendo
Gameboy

I'm really disappointed my SNES died. I had so much fun with that thing.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Jan 14, 2008)

Own:
SEGA Genesis model 2
SEGA Saturn
SEGA Gamegear
Super Nintendo
Nintendo Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
Nintendo 64 (i just need to pick it up from whome i bought it from)
Panasonic 3DO
Microsoft Xbox
Sony Playstation 3
Microsoft Xbox 360


Used to own:
Sony Playstation 2 (then i got my 80g PS3 so i gave it to my brother)
Sony Playstation 1 (r.i.p.)
SEGA Genesis model 1 (r.i.p)
NES (r.i.p)
Nintendo Gameboy (r.i.p)
Atari 2600 (ill miss you good buddy)


Looking for:
SEGA Dreamcast
Atari Jaguar (id be hilarious to own one)


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, I didn't even notice this thread. 

Lessee, I've (or had)...
Original Famicom ($2 with a bunch of games at a garage sale )
NES (a few of them)
SNES (still have it)
Nintendo 64
Playstation (earlier model with parallel port)
Playstation 2
Gamecube (with Game Boy Player)
XBox
Amiga CD32
Atari 2600 (got lost in a move, though)
Game Boy
Game Boy Pocket (eventually failed)
Game Boy Advance (given to my cousin)
Game Boy Advance SP (also given to my cousin)
Nintendo DS

I think I had some other stuff, but I can't recall off the top of my head... D:


----------



## Animefur (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok,  here goes.
I emulate, so Oldies(N64-down to  Atari 2600)/arcade/laserdisc/pinballs are covered. 

Here are my consoles that are still owned in order of newness.
Turbo Grafx 16 
Sega CDX/Master system converter
Saturn with import 4 meg cart.
PS1
Sega Dreamcast(chipped for Imports)
PS2
Xbox 360
Wii


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 24, 2008)

Consoles:
NES
SNES
N64
GameCube
PlayStation
Dreamcast

Hand Helds:
GameBoy (oh yeah, grey brick for the win)
GameBoy Pocket
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance

If one couldn't tell, I like Nintendo


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Meh consoles...

Xbox
Xbox 360
PS2 slim
PS2 bulky (broken)
PSP
N64 (broken)

Previously owned...
SNES
PS1


----------



## Kajet (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine include:

WII
PS2
Gamecube (maybe, kind of sold it but haven't been paid for it yet)
Dreamcast
N64
PS1
SNES
Genesis
Turbografx 16
NES
Intellivision

Used to have an Atari 2600 with the Colecovision adapter thingy... but the parents sold it to someone no one knows that well... needless to say I dislike that they did that...


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 2, 2008)

I just have a PS2 N64 and Game Boy SP

Used to have a orignal advance and Pokemon Game Boy Color (I lost that T_T)


----------



## indrora (Feb 3, 2008)

y'all are going to think i'm old school...

GB (r1 betas!)
NES (emulated)
SNES (Emulated)
Gameboy Advance and GBC (real, lots of games)
386, real and emulated that play DOOM over TCP/IP


----------



## Tacman (Feb 11, 2008)

I only have an Xbox 360


----------



## CrimsonTyger (Feb 13, 2008)

Own:
Consoles:
Xbox
Thin Ps2

Handhelds:
Gameboy SP

Had:
Consoles:
Both ps1 models
original PS2

Handhelds:
Gameboy color
Gameboy advance original


----------



## CrimsonTyger (Feb 13, 2008)

Own:
Consoles:
Xbox
Thin Ps2

Handhelds:
Gameboy SP

Had:
Consoles:
Both ps1 models
original PS2

Handhelds:
Gameboy color
Gameboy advance original


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

PC
Playstation 2
Playstation Portable
Nintendo 64
Commodore 64
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP


----------



## Sangiin (Feb 20, 2008)

Lessee...right now, I have...

NES
SNES
Genisis
PSX
N64
Dreamcast
Xbox
Xbox 360
PSP Slim
GBA SP
DS
DS Lite

Someday, I'll get a Wii.  Someday!


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 20, 2008)

Exbawks three-six-zero

and a Nintedo Monster...I mean DS...because of Castlevania games on the DS...

....


goddamn mongorians.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 21, 2008)

Playstation PSOne; Gameboy Pocket Gold; black Gameboy Advance; and my computer.


----------



## Mattos (Feb 22, 2008)

Man, only my DS now, but i used to have a SNES...


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 3, 2008)

Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64,Some thing called a play boy... Game Cube, A few playstations and a few playstation 2's... A wii, a 360... lemme think.. gameboys, PSP... i think thats the lot.. i dont quite know why we still have half of it... OH, we have a sega too, and a dreamcast, half of it is lost in our attic though, xD...


----------



## ShiroKitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

*Consoles:*

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii

Playstation
Playstation 2

Xbox 
Xbox 360

Sega Genesis
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast

PC

*Handhelds:*

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS Lite

PSP

I believe that's all of them...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 18, 2008)

Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast
PS1
PS2
Nintendo Gamecube
GBA SP
DS Lite
Nintendo Wii


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 18, 2008)

Sega-Mega-Drive
Super Nintendo *2
Game Boy
PSone
Xbox
PStwo


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 19, 2008)

NES
SNES
N64
GameCube (I don't really own one, but the Wii's compatibility counts... Right?)
DS
Wii

Genesis

Playstation 1
Playstation 2

Crappy Gaming PC


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 19, 2008)

PS2
Sega genises
Game boy
Game boy color
Game boy pocket
Game boy advance
Game boy advance SP
Nintendo DS


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 23, 2008)

OWN right now
PSP
PS2 - mums
Wii
Xbox360 Elite
DS lite.
Gameboy SP
Game boy original
Gameboy colour
Dreamcast
Nintendo 64
GBA - OH AND ITS SOO PINK
Pokemon mini ( I went there ) 
I think thats it, im gonna buy a gizmondo..
..
...no
What I used to own :
PS3 60G
Xbox premium
PSP Slim and lite


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 2, 2008)

I own Gamecube, Every manifestation of the Gameboy (except color), PS2, and the most important a PC. PC Powah! I also have various emulators for NES, SNES, and Sege Genesis


----------



## Kimblebee (Apr 4, 2008)

I never throw away my cosoles. so even if they are from foreer ago I still have them sat there begging to be played again!

Consoles: 
Xbox 360
Playstation 3
Playstation 2
GameCube
Sega Megadrive

Handhelds:
PSP
DS
Gameboy colour
Gameboy


----------



## xDCJx (Apr 5, 2008)

Consoles: Xbox, xbox 360, n64, dreamcast, atari
Handheld: Gameboy (some where) Psp

I need to step up my game x3


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 5, 2008)

Have:
Wii
Gamecube
DS Lite
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Pocket
N64
Genesis
NES

Used to have:
SNES


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 6, 2008)

After all of these huge lists I feel insufficient o.o Anyways...
Hand-held: Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Advance
Consoles: Genesis, Dreamcast, and PS2.

Over the course of the years I've owned and traded a PS1 and an original Nintendo system. XP I miss the Nintendo... It made me happy.


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 6, 2008)

Consoles:
N64
Gamecube
Wii

Handhelds:
Game boy
Game boy Color (lime green)
Game boy SP
DS Lite

Ones I used to own:
NES
SNES
Playstation


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 7, 2008)

I can finally update my list and say I have a Wii.


----------



## Kasseth (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, let's see...

Atari (still works!)
NES
Gameboy
SNES
N64
Gameboy advance
GameCube

Gaming PC

Yes, I was quite the Nintendo fan back in the day...  I still own all of these, as I never have the heart to get rid of a good gaming system.  The GameCube was bought largely for nostalgia value(and Resident Evil 4), since I've been doing pretty much all my gaming on my PC for the past 6 or 7 years.  ROMs rock!


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Xbox 360 and Ps2


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 8, 2008)

I may have posted in this thread before, but if so, I have an update.

I now own an Xbox 360.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Apr 8, 2008)

i used to have quite a few but all my oldest gaming systems burnt up when my dads house burnt down i used to have a atari 2600 ,atari 5600,atari7200,colico,matell intellavision,magnovox,the ones i still have nintendo ,super nintendo,genises, sega cd, and a ps2


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

im gonna get myself a Ps3 when it has lowered alot in price and more interesting games have come to it


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 8, 2008)

ive got... xbox, xbox 360, ps2 and a DS


----------



## rubixcuber (Apr 9, 2008)

Consoles and Handhelds I currently own:

Atari 2600
NES
Genesis
Gameboy
Sega CD
SNES
Gameboy Color
Sega Gamegear
N64
PS1
Gameboy Advanced
Gamecube
PS2
DS
Wii
XBox 360

The Atari may or may not still work. Haven't messed with it in a while.


----------



## Madness (Apr 9, 2008)

Heres a list of all the Consoles i own.
Game Boy
Game Boy Advance SP
DS (not a lite unfortunately)
SNES 
N64 
Ps1
Dream Cast
Game Cube
Wii
and a random Pac Man Machine from the seventies that my mum gave me.


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 11, 2008)

PS1
Gameboy colour (it seemed so amazing at the time!)
Gameboy Advance
PS2
PSP
XBox 360.
PC

my whole family were devoted Playstation fans...when the 360 came out we decided to wait for the PS3 and get that....but when it came out, we (personally) thought it sucked, so we got a 360 instead. still, its our opinion, and we've never played it. So we may have made the wrong choice.... but what ya gonna do...


----------



## Winter (Apr 11, 2008)

I own a NES and an N64, and I've got my sister's Gamecube on a more or less permanent loan (she plays her GC games on her sparkling new wii... envy... must fight... envy...).

Used to own an SNES and a Sega Mega Drive (Genesis in the US), but they've died of old age.

Right now I mostly play the GC.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

I dunno...they are in the back of my closet...I use my PS2 and PS3 to watch movies though. Whichever is closer at the time XD


----------



## Af-Mas (Apr 14, 2008)

I currently own:

N64
Old brick Gameboy
Gameboy Color
DS Lite
PSP
Wii
PS2
Xbox 360


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 16, 2008)

hmm at the moment I've got

N 64
GBA
DS
DS lite
PSP (somewhere, honest, it didn't just go walkies!)
PS3 (even if it doesn't bother to read my discs anymore T_T)
XBOX 360 (aheheheh.... I'm sure my PS3 must've gotten into a fight with the PS3...)
Wii (gathering ust in a cupboard after novelty and budget wore off)


----------



## Strick-Nine (Apr 16, 2008)

GBA - I've had for... Ages, thing's been slunged and flunged all over most of NY, MA and PA and the thing still works.

PSone - I've had for a year after my old one I've had for about half a decade decided to finally break down.

PS2 slim - I've had for a year as well after my old PS2 fatty I had for like three years decided to just drop dead, understandable though, I put a lot of miles on that bad boy.

GCN - I only really have for RE, Bloody Roar and my GBA games.

Dreamcast - I've had this thing for a few years and honestly I've only played on it about twice.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 18, 2008)

I used to own a SNES and N64 back when I lived in the states. But because American doesn't use Alernating Currents I can't use them here. Here in sweden I've got a Nintendo Gamecube and Wii. I'm still waiting for a Star Fox game on the wii. Or is there one out? I haven't been in much on console games news.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a SNED a sega saturn, a DS, a gameboy advance, and a NES


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Apr 21, 2008)

All I currently have is PS2, GBA, and DS.  I don't really play them much, though.


----------



## SevericLepore (Apr 21, 2008)

I currently own an NES, 2 N64s, GBP, GBC, GBA, GameCube, PS2, DS,  Xbox 360, and a Wii. I'm not too sure on the conditions of the earlier ones, though.


----------



## Arden (Apr 21, 2008)

I gots:

Xbox
Xbox 360
PS3
PS
PSP
GBA
GBC
....

used to have a n64 and GC but had to sell those due to hard times


----------



## S_man (Apr 23, 2008)

Lets see...

game boy color
game boy advance
DS
n64
gamecube
Wii
ps2
crappy pc (I cant play portal  )


----------



## oberstbart (Apr 24, 2008)

Has got:
SNES <3  it's as old as me (16) and still works perfectly!
PS1
PS2


----------



## NightScrawler (Apr 28, 2008)

I have 

Atari 2600
NES
SEGA Genesis (models 1, 2, and 3)
Playstation 2
N64
Gameboy (original grey brick)
Gameboy Pocket

Used to own 
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance (orignal and the SP)
Gamecube


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't know if I've posted here previously and there's too many pages to look through sooooooo.... I'll post again :>  I really need to get all my systems together and snap a photo XD;

Nintendo
Super Nintendo x 2
Nintendo 64
Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Nintendo DS x 2
Wii
Sega Genesis x 2
Sega Dreamcast
PSP
PS2
PS3 ( <3333 )
Xbox (Doesn't work well, besides I have a 360, so I never use it (I got it after the 360, given to me ::shrug:: )
Xbox 360


And like.  Alot of games :>

I gave my grandmother my SP (She was still using my old gameboy color from AGES AGO).

BTW.  My DS rules harder than anyone's. >:|  Special Zelda gold edition. ::drools::


----------



## Amber (Apr 28, 2008)

Let's see I still own:
Xbox
Xbox 360
GameCube
SNES
NES
Nintendo DS
Gameboy Color
Original GameBoy
However the two gameboys and the nintendo are packed away somewhere with most of my belongings as I haven't officially "moved in" yet even though I've been living here for a year and have one more year to go. Then I'm moving to another state.. Not sure were yet, we'll see were the wind takes me.  Maybe somewhere warm so I can live on a house boat.
Ack! Enough rambling!

Used to own (Let's see if I can remember them all):

Turbo Graphic 16
Atari
Genesis
PlayStation (With one of them real cool blue see through cases, instead of the boring grey)
DreamCast
N64
Sega Master System
Neo-Geo

I think that's it...

And how bout a picture (DS and pretty much most of my games arn't shown):






That shiny thing hanging on the wall that you can't really see because of the camera flash is the history of the Mario games(It's kinda cool).


----------



## HiroJudgement (Apr 29, 2008)

The Awesomesphere 900. 8D

...

I also have a Mega Drive (Genesis), Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Gameboy Advance, DS, DS Lite and a Wii.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

All right-

Own:
Playstation3
Xbox360
Wii
NintendoDS Lite

Used to Own:
Nintendo
Super NES
Nintendo64
PS One
Playstation2
PS Two
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP

Whew...


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Own:
PS3
Gamecube
PSP
PC

Used to own:
N64
PS One
PS2
Gameboy Color


----------



## NornHound (May 1, 2008)

*I currently own*:

Sony Playstation 2
Nintendo DS (first release, not Lite)
Nintendo Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo Game Boy (the original O: )
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Game Boy Color

*Used to own*: 
Sony Playstation
Super Nintendo Entertainment System


----------



## Marurun (May 1, 2008)

Let's see what I have...

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube/Gameboy Player
Gameboy Pocket(That I think is crippled because it was made with no power light)
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance Micro
Nintendo DS Lite
Sega Genesis(Model 1 an 2 plus the Sega Master System adapter)
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
Sega Game Gear(2 or 3 of them somewhere)
Playstation Model 1
Playstion 2 Silver Slimline
Neo Geo Pocket Color
And a Tiger R-Zone X.P.G if that can even be considered a gaming unit. =P


----------



## Thorne (May 1, 2008)

A nes,
a snes,
a gameboy,
a GBC,
a GBA,
a DS phat and lite,
a cd-i,
an n64,
a gamecube,
a wii.

Nintendo loyalist -.-


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2008)

I own a Gameboy Pocket, a Gameboy Color, a Gameboy Advance, a Nintendo DS, a Gamecube, and a Wii. My brother owns an NES, a Super Nintendo, a Nintendo 64, and a Sega GameGear. I have no interest in getting a gamesystem from Microsoft or Sony...


----------



## Kirbizard (May 9, 2008)

Consoles:
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Playstation
Playstation 2
Master System
MegaDrive

Handhelds:
Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
DS
DS Lite

<(^-^)>


----------



## Frantic (May 10, 2008)

Including handhelds I have:

Playstation 1
Gamecube
Wii
DS phat
GBA SP 
GBA Pokemon crystal edition
Gameboy Color Pokemon silver edition

I want to buy a PS2 soon, and I might buy an original gameboy as well, because mine got stolen a while ago.


----------



## chrispywolf (May 10, 2008)

*Currently have:*
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Nintendo DS Lite
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast
Playstation 2
Xbox 360

*Used to own:*
Gameboy (original)
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color x2
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Sega Saturn
Playstation (original)
PSOne
PSP
Nintendo DS (original)
Xbox


----------



## Neothumper (May 20, 2008)

I've had every major console at some point and also a few old obscure ones... (tape loading amstrads anyone?)

but over the years they've been given away or broken by members of the family so the only ones i own right now are

360
ps3
wii
and DS

the only one i broke myself was my original gameboy =3 i kinda head-butted the screen when king dedede killed me at the end of kirby's dream land and i was a little upset bout it haha violent child


----------



## Istanbul (May 21, 2008)

NES (top-loading)
SNES
GameCube
Wii
Sega Master System
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast
Playstation
Playstation 2
TurboGrafx-16
Sega Nomad
Sega Game Gear
PSP
DS Lite


----------



## Monster Tamer (May 21, 2008)

A DS. That's the only modern console I have. T~T

Also a working Genesis and a Master System.


----------



## Azure (May 21, 2008)

All I have left is my Nintendo, which is all I started with.  Get a life ya'll.


----------



## Zotec (May 21, 2008)

I currently have a Wii, N64, SNES, and GBA SP. Yep, pretty much a Nintendo loyalist (but I try my best not to be a fanboy).

I used to have a Gamecube (Gave it to my mate for Christmas brownie points) NES (killed by crap Indiana Jones game), an Atari 2600 (SHUDDER!), and a Commodore VIC-20 (I think that's what it was called).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 21, 2008)

I just have my Wii.

I have had in the past:

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Game Boy (the old brick version)
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
PS1 (both versions)
PS2 (small version)
Sega Genesis
Sega Dreamcast


----------



## Takum (May 22, 2008)

The only consoles I have

Sega Genesis (CD, 32X)
Game Boy Advance
Sega Game Gear
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Xbox
N64


----------



## railroad (May 22, 2008)

i only own a ds 

..and the cellphones count?


----------



## Devo (May 22, 2008)

My entire console history:-

Amstrad - My first gaming system, given to me when I was four. I forget the exact model, but it was one of those old cassette tape machines with a monitor that only displayed in shades of green. Had a great selection of games:-

Wonder Boy
Kung-Fu
Bomb Jack
The Trap Door (based on the old claymation series, in case you're wondering)
Howard the Duck
Imagination
Fruit Machine
Pinball Wizard
Chuckie Egg (The first video game I ever played :grin
Killer Gorilla (A shameless rip-off of Donkey Kong)
Aliens
(There might be more, but I can't remember)

SNES - Got this in 1994. Kept it for a good few years and got loads of awesome games for it.

SNES Super Scope
Super Mario World
Mortal Kombat
Mortal Kombat 2
Mortal Kombat 3
Super Mario All-Stars
Pop 'n' Twinbee
Pop 'n' Twinbee Rainbow Bell Adventures
Yoshi's Island
Killer Instinct
Super Probotector
Megaman X
Megaman X 2
Batman Returns
Secret of Mana
Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest
Lemmings
Lemmings 2
Spider-Man & X-Men: Arcade's Revenge
Rise Of The Robots
Earthworm Jim
Earthworm Jim 2
Donkey Kong Country
Mario Paint
Super Mario Kart
Starwing
Stunt Race FX
B.O.B.
Sparkster

I think that's all of them.

Amiga - Didn't have this for long and not a good game selection. Most of them were pirate games and didn't work properly, I don't even remember what games I had for it other than this daft little shooter called Llama-Tron.

Mega Drive/Mega CD - This was my console entirely, unlike the others which were shared with my brother. 

Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Sonic & Knuckles
Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine
Sonic Spinball
Sonic 3D
Dynamite Headdy
Robocop VS. Terminator
Road Avenger
Tomcat Alley
Sonic CD
Keio Flying Squadron
The Terminator
Ground Zero Texas
Sega Classics Collection
Silpheed
Wonder Dog

Playstation - Was given to me and my bro by my dad back in '98.

Worms
Megaman Battle & Chase
Street Racer
Bomberman Land
Alundra
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy IX
Gex 3D
Crash Bandicoot
Crash Bandicoot 3
Tekken

Saturn - My brother went and traded the PS for this piece of crap without even saying anything to me. Jerk.

Daytona USA
Clockwork Knight
Virtua Fighter
Virtua Fighter 2
Die Hard Trilogy
Sonic R
NiGHTS Into Dreams
X-Men: Children of the Atom

Gameboy Color - I got this for Christmas '99. I got Pokemon Red with it and I never bought any other games for it. Got rid of it after a year.

Dreamcast - I got this after the console had already washed up, but it was a good buy nonetheless. I'm surprised by how poorly this machine did, it had a pretty good selection of games, I thought.

Chu Chu Rocket
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
House Of The Dead 2
Mr. Driller
Gunbird 2
Marvel VS. Capcom 2
Sonic Shuffle
South Park - Chef's Luv Shack
Street Fighter Alpha 3

Gamecube - Got this the month it came out.

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Resident Evil
Resident Evil Zero
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 3
RE: Code Veronica X
Resident Evil 4
Sonic Adventure DX
Legend of Zelda - The Wind Waker
Super Mario Sunshine
Paper Mario - The Thousand Year Door
Tales of Symphonia (I still have this on Wii)
Sonic Mega Collection (Have this on Wii too)
Megaman Network Transmission
Megaman X Command Mission
Viewtiful Joe
Viewtiful Joe 2
Mario Kart Double Dash
Star Wars Rogue Leader
Sonic Gems Collection
Sonic Heroes
Shadow the Hedgehog
Sonic Riders
The Simpsons Hit & Run

PS2 - Got this back in November 2006 in exchange for my Gamecube. Only kept it for a year, got some PS1 games with it too.

Megaman 8
Megaman X 5
Megaman X 7
Megaman X 8
Destroy All Humans!
Resident Evil 4
Street Fighter Alpha Anthology
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts 2
Dirge Of Cerberus
Silpheed
Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex
Mortal Kombat Armageddon
Klonoa 2

Xbox 360 - Got this when the Wii was first released. Worst Â£300+ I ever spent. Got two games with it, only bothered playing one of those.

Sonic the Hedgehog
Dead Rising

DS - Got this last year, still have it. These are the games I currently have:-

Megaman ZX Advent
Mr. Driller Drill Spirits
New Super Mario Bros.
Brain Training
Pokemon Diamond
Starfox Command
Sonic Advance
Pokemon LeafGreen
Pokemon Emerald
Megaman Zero 2
Megaman Zero 3

Wii - Traded my 360 for this last year. Games I currently have (not including Cube or Virtual Console games):-

Mario Kart Wii
House of the Dead 2 & 3
Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Sonic Riders Zero Gravity

And that's a wrap.


----------



## Drecano (May 27, 2008)

I own:
A PC ( got to get it upgraded )
A PS2
A PSP
A Sega Mega Drive
An original Black and White Nintendo Game Boy.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Xbox 360 - Only got one to kill zombies (Dead Rising) stuck around for GTA4 / RockBand

PSP - DarkAlex hacked (Nes,Snes,Sega Gen)

Xbox - Executer 2 lite (mod chip) 36 games on Hd, (Nes,Snes,Sega,Nintendo64,)

Playstation 2 - FFX and Resident evil 4 of course you need a PS2<33

recently loosing my apartment I had to throw away my Original 1983 NES.....*sheds tear*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 30, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> recently loosing my apartment I had to throw away my Original 1983 NES.....*sheds tear*



The NES came out in 1985...how'd you get a 1983 version?


----------



## Vore Writer (May 30, 2008)

It was released in 1983. It was called something else though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Entertainment_System


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 30, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> It was released in 1983. It was called something else though.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Entertainment_System



I know it was released in Japan in 1983, but didn't come to the US til 1985...


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's see... 

* I own:*
Super NES 
N64
Gameboy Advance
PS1
PS2
Wii
Nintendo DS Lite

*Used to Own:*
Genesis


(^_^)

~Jorge the Wolfdog


----------



## Lonely (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmm...

*Console:* 
NES 
SNES 
Genisis 
N64 
Dreamcast
PS2
Gamecube
Xbox 360

*Handhelds:
*Game Boy Pocket
Virtual Boy
Game Boy Advance
Nintendo DS

...Space truncating annoys me.


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 4, 2008)

GB                       (Dying)
GB Color                (Dead)
GBA (Original)        (Still Works)
GBA (SP)              (Dropped in bath, heated with flames, Still works)
N64                     (Died early 2005)
DS                      (Still Works)
GameCube            (Still Works)
PSone                  (Died Late 2006)
PS2                     (Still works)
Xbox (Original)       (Still Works)  


Thats my list of consoles.


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 5, 2008)

*Consoles:
*Wii
PS2
Xbox
*Handhelds:
*PSP
DS
*PC:
*Hardcore gaming PC
*Used to own:
*PS1
Gamecube
GBA


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently:

-Wii
-Nintendo DS Lite
-PlayStation Portable Slim

Formerly:

-Sega Genesis
-Nintendo 64
-PlayStation 2
-Nintendo GameCube
-GameBoy Color
-GameBoy Advance
-GameBoy Advance SP
-Nintendo DS Phat
-PlayStation Portable


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Behold my epic collection!

Have: 
Gameboy Color

Had: 
Gameboy (Thrown away by mother)
Gameboy Advance SP (Stolen)
PSone (Disc spindle damaged by kid)

...


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Behold my epic collection!
> 
> Have:
> Gameboy Color
> ...



Dang, that sucks. =( Why would your mom throw away an original GameBoy?


----------



## WoulfeMaelstorme (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally:
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Genesis
Saturn
Dreamcast
PS1
PS2
Xbox

Now:
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
DS
Dreamcast
PS2
Xbox
Xbox 360

I'm in the process of reclaiming platforms from upper list. Since I'm in the process of rebuilding my library. I want to do it right, because it will be a future developer studio's resource library as well, and thus i would like only the best versions of each title in it...if possible.


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jun 29, 2008)

Consoles:
SNES
N64
PS1
PS2
GC (doesn't work anymore)
Wii

Handhelds:
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS Lite
PSP

Used to own:
Game Boy (stopped working, got a GBC cause of it )
Nintendo DS (traded it in for a DS Lite)


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 29, 2008)

Guess I'll join in...
Consoles:
N64
PS2
Gamecube
Wii

Handhelds:
I have promised myself never to get a handheld a few times... I don't think they're worth the money... And I never travel anywhere in any case.
Still I do own a, very dusty, Gameboy Color with Pokemon Red and I've thought about getting a DS a few times, only for the Ace Attorney games =P

Used to own:
Mega Drive (Genesis)
PS1


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 29, 2008)

Warning: This list may give you "Anonymous is awesome!" seizures. 

*I own:*
Nintendo Entertainment System (Overclocked)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Playstation (Damaged lens)
Playstation 2 (Needs greasing)
Sega Genesis (Original unit with aux serial port, RF removed)
Gamepark Holdings GP2X
*
I have access to:*
Nintendo DS Lite
Microsoft XBOX 360 (I refuse it, but it's there)
Playstation Portable
Playstation 2 Slim (Screw it, I'd rather be able to install a HDD)


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2008)

Psp X 4
Xbox 360
Ps2 (slim)
Ps1 
Nintendo 64
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Gamecube
Nintendo DS (hate it, it is the Original fat one...)


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have,
the Wii, Ps2, And a 450 GB Windows XP


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 3, 2008)

have 
playstaion 2
xbox 
gameboy gray brick 

had 
n64 
super nintendo
playstation
atari


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 3, 2008)

PS3:  psn UNDERPOWERED
PSP
PS2
NITENDO 64
SEGA GENISIS

and it think thats about it


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

NES
Half-dead Sega
Playstation
Playstation 2
Xbox 360
Nintendo DS
Game Boy Advance
$10 12,000 games in 1 system I bought at the mall. If that counts.


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

PS1
PS2
PS3
PSP
Xbox 360
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Wii
Gameboy-Color(Green)

And thats all I have


----------



## Razrien (Jul 4, 2008)

I gots a Wii,  a bricked pc,  and a laptop  XD

Used to have-
Atari 2600
Nes
Snes
Genesis
N64 
and the original Gameboy       oh yes.. the big grey one that took 1000 AA's and lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2008)

PS2
PS1
N64
Xbox 360 Elite---<33333
PSP
Game boy Advance
Game Boy pocket


----------



## Hanasukiookami (Jul 5, 2008)

I own:
NDS
PS2
N64
NES
SNES :3

Oh and my very first gameboy the big blocky grey one with a green screen.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 5, 2008)

PS2,PS1 and Super Nintendo lol


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 5, 2008)

Nintendo gamecube
wii
gameboy
gameboy color
gameboy advance


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 5, 2008)

Umm, so let's see...

NES (yeah, the old-school one. I still play Duck Hunt and Ninja Gaiden on it)
Game Gear
Nintendo 64
Play Station
Play Station 2
Game Boy colour
PSP
Nintendo DS
and of course, my PC <3


----------



## Alexander Fire (Jul 5, 2008)

NES
N64
PS1
PS2
Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Nintendo DS
Wii


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sega Game Gear
Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Color
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo 64
Nintendo DS
Playstation 2
Nintendo Wii
PC


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 6, 2008)

Dreamcast(Mostly imported games for it)
Gamecube
DS
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy SP
Gameboy color
Wii
Playstation 2
Nintendo 64
Sega Saturn
Sega Game gear(Its actually my sisters but meh)


----------



## rikuchan (Jul 8, 2008)

Current:
NES(got 4 b-day last year)
N64(sis has it now)
Gamecube
Wii
GBC
GBASP(classic NES edition)
GBA(original)
NintendoDS
PS2
Had:
 NES w/ R.O.B.(1st one we had)
Sega Genesis
PS1


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 8, 2008)

Using:
Wii
Ps2
PSP
DS
Gamecube (yes, i know i could use the wii, but i <3 my lil black cube)
SNES

Collecting Dust:
GBASP
GBC/Slim (Pokemon edition D: )
GBA (broken screen D: )
Old PC
OLDER Pc (one that used these wierd floppy discs for games )
Atari
Brick Gameboy (old grey one with the green screen xD)
Some other old systems similar to the Atari  THEY HAZ JOYSTICKZ AND A BIG RED BUTTON! D:


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 8, 2008)

Have:
Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Playstation 2


----------



## Rockario (Jul 8, 2008)

Superman said:


> gameboy color (got pissed and threw it at the ground..got busted )


I know I've wanted to do that so many time 

I own:
Computer
Much _older_ Computer
X-Box
Gameboy colour
Wii

Game boy was my first _game_ system, but I never actually bought too many games for it. that came from a combination lack of money and I don't live particularly close to a vidoe game store (2 1/2 hours is a long time to go to get the new Zelda )


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 8, 2008)

I own

Consoles :
Nes Top Loader

Super Nintendo

Game Cube

Xbox

Xbox 360

Wii

Handhelds :

Psp

Nintendo Ds

Used to have :

Consoles : 

Nintendo 64

PSX 

Handhelds :

Game Boy

Game Boy Color

Game Boy Advance

Game Boy Advance Sp


----------



## Seel (Jul 8, 2008)

*







what isn't shown here:*
2 more dreamcasts
another original gameboy (transparent)
3 more game boy colours (yellow, turquoise and green)
another sega saturn (transparent)
GBA SP
PS1
360


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

wii
ps2
ps1
game boy
DS
gamecube
atari 2600


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 8, 2008)

wii
ps2
ps1
fat game boy
game boy pocket
game boy color
GBA
GBA SP
fat DS
DS lite x2
NES x 2
SNES
gamecube
n64
neo geo
xbox x2
xbox 360
psp


----------



## freezycastform (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. Let me think...
TV consoles:
Nintendo (THe oldest one with duckhunt and everything)
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
PS2 (Never worked, though)
Gamecube

Handheld:
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Gameboy Advanced SP
Nintendo DS Lite

That's all for me.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Gameboy Advance 
Playstation 2
nintendo DS


----------



## Range (Jul 10, 2008)

*Current*
Wii
PS2 slim
PS1
Sega Genesis
NES
DS
DS Lite
GBA SP
Game Gear (that still works ^^)
N64

*Past*
Genesis 3 (my grandma sold it with all my genesis games at a garage sale for $25 TT_TT I'm pretty sure with all the games there, there was least $100, maybe 150, worth of stuff. I had the original Sonic!)
GBA
GBC
GB Pocket
Gamecube
Another DS (the L and R buttons crapped out, but it was under Best Buy's 2 year warranty still so I sent it back and got the DS Lite)
and right now... that's all I can remember. Jeez I'm so mad my grandma sold my Genesis 3 and all my games. They held a lot of memories from when I was a little kid TT_TT


----------



## Blue_Bunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Xbox 360


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 15, 2008)

Let's see...I've got...

DS (Fat)
Game Boy Original
Game Boy Advance SP Limited NES Edition(Trying to sell it so I can get the new 60 gig Xbox 360.)
Nintendo 64
Playstation 2 (Fat)
Playstation Portable (Fat)
  Wii
and
Xbox Original


----------



## Runefox (Jul 15, 2008)

I have (all in working order, in general order from oldest to newest):

-Pong/Electronic Tennis
-NES (model 1; ZIF slot modified to require force and not require pressing the cart down. Works WONDERS, especially when the NES is bumped, but it's probably breaking things in the long run)
-Sega Master system (model 1)
-Sega Game Gear (Battery-eating monster!)
-Sega Genesis (model 1)
-Super NES
-Nintendo 64
-Playstation 1 (old style)
-Sega Dreamcast (doubles as an awesome portable emulator/multimedia rig!)
-Playstation 2 (Slim Silver)
-Playstation Portable (Slim Silver)
-Nintendo DS Lite (Black)
-X-Box 360 Elite (Ace Combat 6 front plate)
-My PC
-My 486 DX4/100

Consoles I've had, but sold:

-X-Box (Classic)
-Nintendo Gamecube (Black, Purple (had/sold both types))
-Nintendo DS (Fat, Blue/Black)
-Playstation Portable (Fat, traditional Black/Silver)
-Nintendo Wii (Yeah, sold that)


----------



## firefly8083 (Jul 15, 2008)

hmm lets see...

2 Ataris
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintedno 64
Playstation 
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
Xbox 360
Gameboy (orignal grey one)
Sega Gensis

I think that is it... But I really only use the PS3 and the Xbox360 anymore.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

i still own  my  computer... ps2 ps1 psp gameboy advanced


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

I own.....
A wii, Xbox, Nintendo gamecube, Nintendo DS, PSP, old playstation, and a gameboy advanced.

I wanted to get a Xbox360 but etheir way I don't care.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 15, 2008)

PS2, DS(The brick), Gamecube, Dreamcast, and Super Nintendo.

Oh, and a PC. But it can only run oldschool games.


----------



## Kuvera (Jul 16, 2008)

I currently own a DS (still have my old GameBoy Color and Gameboy Advanced), PSP, PS2 and a PS3. My older brother's the one who owns an Xbox 360. :3


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I still have my Atari 2600 somewhere amidst all this junk.


----------



## Sova_13 (Jul 16, 2008)

I own no console, i hate consoles, i'm pc fan


----------



## selth (Jul 16, 2008)

eh, I own 4 consoles and 1 pc : 1 WII, 1 DS, 1 PS2, 1 Vista "computer" and one Linux computer.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 16, 2008)

Wii
Xbox 360
Nintendo DS Lite
Dell Computer
NES
Super Nintendo
 They all work fine too!


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

ok I got a good ol' SNES, a GC, a PS2, a wii, and a 360
for handhelds i have a PSP, a GB SP, a GBmicro.

i guess its a pretty decent variety.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 17, 2008)

At the moment I own:
PS3
Slim PS2
PSP
Limited Edition NES Designed Game Boy Advance SP

I used to own (and I'm sure I'll forget one or two):
Ye old clunker PS2
PS1
PS one
Sega Genisis
N64
Game Boy
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Advance
NES
Atari 2600
Intellivision
Vectrex
SNES
Slim SNES
Colecovision
Dreamcast


----------



## Crimson (Jul 23, 2008)

Still got:

N64 (Hasnt died suprisingly)
XBOX (Dead lol.... 2 much DJFFNY)
Xbox 360
PC 
Nintendo DS
Gameboy Colour...

not much really... but my family gets rid of things that we never use x[.


----------



## Laze (Jul 23, 2008)

Currently, I have:

_PC_
_PS3_
_Wii_
_Nintendo DS <3_
_Playstation Portable_
_Game Boy Advance SP [it's a limited edition one that came with The Legend Of Zelda: The Minish Cap, it's a dull gold colour and comes with a rather cool Triforce design on the front]_
_Nintendo 64_
_Sega Mega Drive_

The last to are actually banished to the loft, but every once and a while I get them down for a laugh. I've also played a stupid amount of other consoles randing from the SNES, Sega Game Gear and the Commodore 64.

The Game Gear was my first ever gaming device, and I loved it. I can still remember the day I got it. Not like I'm a sad old gamer now or anything.


----------



## assassincarl (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a Computer, Wii, and DS


----------



## Dorin (Jul 26, 2008)

As for me:

PS2
PSP
Gamecube
PlayStation
Sega Genisis
N64
DS
Game Boy Advance SP
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Color
NES
SNES
Slim SNES
Dreamcast
Oh, and a PC

Need to get:
Wii
PS3
Xbox 360


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

Sega Master System II


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 27, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Sega Master System II


Ah... That was the version I had, it had Alex Kidd inbuilt, I just taken to omit the "II" as I felt it unnecessary... :L

Wow, nostalgia, I've not saw mine for aaaaaages... I didn't get rid of it, so it must be around somewhere... <(._.)^


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 27, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> I've got:
> 
> PC
> Gamecube
> ...



Update, new list:

x2 PC
Gamecube
PS1
PS2
PS3
XBox 360
Broken Super Nintendo

Gameboy got chewed up by dog, Gameboy Advanced got used as a golfball and someone actually stold my broken XBox...


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 27, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Ah... That was the version I had, it had Alex Kidd inbuilt, I just taken to omit the "II" as I felt it unnecessary... :L
> 
> Wow, nostalgia, I've not saw mine for aaaaaages... I didn't get rid of it, so it must be around somewhere... <(._.)^



Same built-in here  Mine still works like a charm ;D


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 27, 2008)

most of mine are in storage they r:
nintendo 64
super nintendo 
Xbox 360
ps2
ps1
GB times 3
GBA times 2
soon to get a DS lite

oh i have my Uber Computer if that counts as a console >_>


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

GCN, 64, GBA, GBC, GBA SP, WII, DS, SONY 2, 3 PCs.
Tendo ftw.


----------



## dragoncrescent (Jul 28, 2008)

I own
Nintendo Gameboy (yes, the 4-battery brick relic)
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
Nintendo Entertainment System (it still works!)
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Wii
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast (precioussss)
Sega GameGear

Wow... if it's not yet obvious I'm a fanboy... ^^;


----------



## Althea (Jul 29, 2008)

consoles:

Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Sega Genesis
PS1
PS2
Wii
Turbographics 16
Dreamcast
Sega CD

Handhelds:

Gameboy (The first one)
Game boy advance SP
DS
PSP


----------



## DesertYote (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah, let's see here.  I've got a bunch of stuff both in use and in storage:

Atari 2600
Sega Master System (Original)
Sega Genesis
Sega 32x
Sega CD
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Wii
TurboGrafx - 16
PlayStation
PlayStation 2
PlayStation 3
XBOX
Sega GameGear
Phillips CD-I
Kaypro 10 Computer (circa 1983)
PC (of course)

Hell...there might have been more, but I can;t remember.  XD

'Yote


----------



## Rytes (Aug 3, 2008)

PSTripple (ps3)
all around box (360)
portable magic that is psp
ds
pc
and the classic paper and pen


used to own:

gamecube
ps2 and 1
xbox
snes
nes


----------



## Houshou (Aug 3, 2008)

~Consoles~
2 NES (1 works)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo GameCube
Nintendo Wii
Playstation 1
Playstation 2
X-Box

~Hand Helds~
Sega Gamegear
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Gameboy SP (Won this in an arcade for 75cents!)
Nintendo DS
Playstation Portable


*My birthday is in a couple weeks, and I plan on getting a Playstation 3 for myself. I debated hard between the X-Box 360 and PS3, in the end PS3 was the better choice.


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

PS3
PSP
XBox 360
Nintendo DS
PC

Had nearly every system known to man... gave most of them away when I moved. One of my friends only had an original Gameboy with some crappy James Bond game. He deserved my SuperNintendo.


----------



## moogle (Aug 4, 2008)

own:
ps2 (slim)
broken xbox
gamecube
wii
gameboy advance original
gameboy advance sp
nin-10-doh ds
atari
snes
nes

used to own:
sega genesis
sega dreamcast(i personally liked this sytem)
ps2(original)
nin-10-doh 64
ps1
gameboy color
original gameboy

thats about it, i probably forgot some i used to own tho kupo >.>


----------



## Meddle689 (Aug 4, 2008)

Xbox (doesn't work)
Xbox 360
N64
Gamecube
Wii
DS
GBA SP
PS2 (original. also, it doesn't work)
PS2 (slim)
Sega Genesis
Gameboy (original)
PC

I used to own an NES, SNES, Sega CD (lol, yeah...), and an Atari 2600, but for some reason we no longer have them. Oh well.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 4, 2008)

I dunno what it is between me and consoles but it's like I have a curse with 'em. They keep dying on me! 

My first Game Cube (my first console) died shortly after a year (right after the warranty expired, eh?), so I got another one, sold that for a game I couldn't play.

Then I got an Xbox for Christmas so I could play Halo 2 until it broke later that summer... XP
Then I got one of them redone, slimmer PS2's as a *really* belated Christmas present for spring that next year. It's still working as our DVD player but more sensitive than a seismograph. 

I had some hand-held's too. 
I lost my Gameboy Color with one of my favourite games inside and the sound was completely busted on that one, anyway.
I got a new Gameboy Advance when they were rocketing towards the pinnacle of its popularity. That one survived until I decided to sell it in 06' for some Chick-fil-a. All it did was sit in my backpack and I never played it anymore.
And just this last Christmas my sister got me a Nintendo DS (some of you may have seen it) so I could play The Legend of Zelda: the Phantom Hourglass, which is a good but unfortunately short game. And so far it's still here!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 4, 2008)

GameBoy
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
C64 (old, but i think, it still works ^^)
N64
Gamecube
Computer (it's a console with games, too XD)

But the C64 is not directly mine, it's kinda family property in the [insert word for space under top of house].


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Sega Master System II
Sega Mega Drive
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Playstation
PS2
PS3

Spoiled rotten


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno if I've posted before but I'll post again to make sure

Sega Mega Drive
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
Sony PSP
Sony PS2
Sony PS3
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo DS
Nintendo Gameboy
Tiger Game.com

You gotta have a Game.com!

MeX


----------



## Frostwulfe (Aug 6, 2008)

Xbox 360
Nintendo Wii
Playstation 2
N64
GBA SP
GBA
GBC
Nintendo DS
etc. ^_^


----------



## An Theris (Aug 6, 2008)

Atari 2600 VCS
Super Nintendo
Sega Mega Drive II (Genesis II in US) with Mega CD II (Sega CD II in US)
Sega Saturn
Sony Playstation
Nintendo 64
Dreamcast
Playstation II (missing; yes I lost my PS2 :/)
XBox
Wii

and Handhelds:
Gameboy (the first black/white one)
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 7, 2008)

PS2, Wii, DS, SNES, Windows XP.  I like the backwards compatibility of the DS and Wii so I can still play my GameCube and GBA games.

Also, the only game I have for the SNES is EarthBound.  There was a used game dealer at AnthroCon this year, and I intended to only buy the cartridge just for the sake of owning it.  However, I commented on the fact that I didn't have the system, and the guy offered to give me a SNES with all the hookups instead of my $20 change.  I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a
NES
GB color
GBA
GBA sp
DS
and a Wii

That's all I have for now... I'm a big nintendo fanatic, so when they coem out with a ney platform, I have to get it.  I'm gonna start saving to get a PS3 after I get myself a laptop.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 17, 2008)

silver Gamecube, green Halo Xbox. It's all I need.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2008)

I own:
Consoles:
NES
N64
GameCube
Wii

Handhelds:
2 Gameboys (the very first ones )
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Pocket
GB Advance
GBA SP
DS
DS Lite


I used to own:
Consoles:
SNES (curse you, mom, why you sold it? ;_

Handhelds:
never sold one 

so yeah, you can probably say I'm a Nintendo-fag :mrgreen:


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 24, 2008)

I've had a wide range over the years.

First one was a Commodore 64, then I got a NES and my brother got a Sega Master System. Bizarrely, we both missed out on the next gen consoles. I'd have loved a Megadrive, as Sonic 2 was (is?) one of the best games ever. We jumped straight to a Playstation, not before I got a Gameboy though.

Since then, it's been a Game Boy Advance, PS2, Xbox, DS, Xbox 360 and current console (only have the one!) is a PS3.


----------



## Volray (Aug 24, 2008)

I own:
NES
Game Boy
Super NES
Nintendo 64
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Nintendo GameCube
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Game Boy micro
Nintendo DS Lite


Cheesewulf said:


> so yeah, you can probably say I'm a Nintendo-fag :mrgreen:


I guess you could call me one too.
Although I am thinking about getting either an XBox 360 or Play Station 3.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 24, 2008)

SNES (not been used for years)
N64
Chipped PS2
PS3


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2008)

N64
Gamecube
Xbox360


----------



## Lon3Wulf (Aug 27, 2008)

Xbox 360,...
Cause I like my monies.


----------



## Klace (Sep 11, 2008)

PSP
DS
PS2
360
N64
GBC


----------



## Shouden (Sep 13, 2008)

just a PS2 here. my next system will probably be a PS3 again. I might get me another 360, but only for Halo 3 action. the only handheld I will buy is  the PSP (had one of them too)


----------



## MattDragon (Sep 14, 2008)

Owns
Xbox 360
PS2
NES (the original!)
GameBoy Advance(worthless)
And duh a computer!


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 14, 2008)

XBox360 elite
XBox
Wii
nintendo Ds
Nintendo Gameboy color
gamegear
playstation
3 Dreamcasts. i don't know how but i got 3
N64
GameCube
and like 3 computers i guess if they count

most are hand me downs XD


----------



## Fenix (Sep 16, 2008)

A Xbox 360, a Ps2 and a Nintendo GBA


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 16, 2008)

360
Wii
Ps2
Ds


----------



## Delcatty (Sep 24, 2008)

SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Playstation 1
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS

Saving up for a Playstation 3


----------



## Avon-andromeda (Sep 25, 2008)

Consoles I own:
N64
PS2
Gamecube
XBox
Wii
XBox 360

Handhelds I own:
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
DS lite

Used to own:
PS1 (died on me)
NES (was stolen AGES ago)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

*Consoles*:

NES
SNES
Nintendo 64 (x2)
Gamecube
X-Box
PC :mrgreen:

*Handhelds*:

Game Boy Brick
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Colour
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS Brick

I'll have to get a Nintendo DS Lite at some point, because my shoulder buttons don't work reliably any more.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 25, 2008)

Consoles:
Super Nintendo (first ever owned)
Nintendo Gamecube (with GameBoy Player)
Nintendo Wii

Handhelds:
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
Nintendo DS (phat)

I used to own a Nintendo 64, but I was forced to give it away since its Jumper Pak was stolen.  I also need to get a new DS since the touch screen became completely defective.

That, along with the recent passing of my laptop, goes to show my horrible luck with electronics.  XD


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

I own:
PS1
PS3

I used to own:
Game Boy
PS2
N64


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 1, 2008)

Own:
NES (I'm the only reason why it's still in the house and not in the trash )
N64 (actually the only "family-owned" system in the house)
PS2 slim
Wii
and I'm sure I have my Game Boy Colour lying around somewhere.

Owned:
SNES (I still don't know why my mum got rid of it)
PS1 (traded it in along with all the hookups, 2 analog controllers, 10 games, in PERFECT working condition, and got FUCKED ROYALLY at Game Stop. all that added to buying two used PS2 games, and as of now have crapped out on me. of course this was when I didn't know better about their thieving ways.)


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 1, 2008)

Consoles:
Atari 2600
NES
SNES
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
PS1
N64
Gamecube
PS2
Wii
PS3
Slim PS2

Handhelds:
Gray Gameboy
Black Gameboy
Black Gameboy Pocket
Pikachu and Pichu GBC
Game Gear
Silver GBA
Blue GBASP
Red GBASP
Black GBASP
Red NDS
Black NDS
PSP

I think that's it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Wii
360
Ps2
Ds


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

I own...

Console:
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo Gamecube

Handheld:
Nintendo DS


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

Own:
Nintendo DS
PC

Used to own:
GBA
PS1
PS2
GBC
SNES
NES
Atari


----------



## X (Oct 2, 2008)

nintendo DS lite.
nintendo SP. 
nintendo gamecube.
(and hopefully a wii sometime this month)


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Consoles:
Sega Genesis 2
Sega Genesis 3
Nintendo Gamecube (silver/gray)
Microsoft XBOX 360 Elite
Sony Playstation 2 (the old fat one)
Namco TV Arcade

Handhelds:
Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Color (yellow-green)
Nintendo Game Boy Color (transparent purple)
Nintendo Game Boy Advance SP (black)
Nintendo DS (not the Lite)

I also have 2 Macs and a PC, all of which have games.


----------



## LTBiohazard (Oct 5, 2008)

Consoles:
PS2
gamecube
PS3
X-Box 360
and above all my computer.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 6, 2008)

PS3 Wii PC


----------



## fiden (Oct 6, 2008)

X-box 360 wii and PS3 =3


----------



## Urufu (Oct 6, 2008)

PS3
XBOX 360


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Consoles:
PS2
XBOX 360
WII
PSP
DS
Gamecube(Yes it's still around)
PS1


----------



## Talvi (Oct 21, 2008)

PS2, DS, GBA and a mega drive around here somewhere. I got the two handhelds for free. Haven't been interesting in consoles for a few years now.


----------



## Otava Panthar (Oct 21, 2008)

Used to own:
Sega SC-3000 (with two joysticks and Three games: "Jeep", "Boxing" and "Golf"
(8-bit) Nintendo Entertaiment System (pal version, which was modded)

Currently (and always own):
Super Nintendo
Sega Megadrive/Genesis
Playstation 1 Dual-Shock Edition
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Playstation 2 (modded)
Gameboy (original)
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP
DS Lite


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Consoles (currently in possession, random order) :

PS2
Xbox (Original)
Gamecube
Wii
N64

Handhelds (currently in possession, random order) :

Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance (Original)
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS (Fat)

Ex-Consoles :

NES


And a PC on top, with a slight chance of 360 for Christmas.


----------



## stray wolfy (Oct 23, 2008)

Nintendo 64 (doesn't work )
Gamecube
Wii
DS
Gameboy Pocket, Color, Advance
PSP
Playstation 2
Xbox 360


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 25, 2008)

I own:
Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Nintendo DS
NES
SNES
N64
GC
Wii
PS
PS2
Sega Master Drive

Hmm think that was it.


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 25, 2008)

at grandpa's house:
Super Nintendo
regular Nintendo
Sega Saturn
N64
Game Boy Color

At my house:
PS2
PC (for like 3 games)
and hopefully an Xbox 360 soon


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 26, 2008)

i currently own, consolewise, an xbox and a nintendo 64. good stuff.

as far as handhelds go, i've got a gameboy colour and i'm currently borrowing a friend's ds. i used to have an original gameboy, then a gameboy pocket, but now i can finally play my video games in more than black and white. it's awesome.


----------



## Reconwulf (Oct 29, 2008)

Sadly i dont own much...YET. I only own very little right now
-PS3
-PSP 1000 (yes the oldskool one)
-DS Lite


but i am saving up for a 360, Wii, and pretty much all the game systems that ever existed.....cause im a true gamer and not a whiney fanboy who only carea about 1 system.....


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gamecube
Playstation(PSX)
PS1(The slim one)
PS2
Wii
Xbox 360
Dreamcast x2
DS
GBA
PSP Slim


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 31, 2008)

GameCube
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Original
Xbox 360
Slim PS2
PS3
2 PSP Phats
1 PSP Slim
Nintendo DS
2 GameBoy colors
1 Game boy Advance
PS1
And That's About it....


----------



## Runa (Nov 16, 2008)

Lemme see.....

Nindendo: 

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Gameboy
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
DS

Sony

Playstation
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
PSP (getting it for christmas) 

Microsoft

Xbox (Brother)
Xbox 360 (brother)

Other

Colecovision
Atari (2 different versions) 
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Sega Saturn (well, I never had one, my brother did, and I never played it.)


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 16, 2008)

Currently own:
PlayStation 2
XBox 360
Nintendo Wii
PlayStation Portable
Nintendo DS
GameBoy Advance SP
GameBoy Color x2

There are consoles that I 'used to have', but technically they all belonged to my brother, so I don't think they'd count.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2008)

wii
gamecube
PSX
SNES
gameboy
NDS


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 17, 2008)

Consoles:
- Sega Genesis
- SuperNintendo
- PlayStation
- PlayStation 2
- Nintendo Wii

Handhelds
- Sega GameGear
- GameBoy (and Color)
- GameBoy Micro
- Nintendo DS
- PlayStation Portable


----------



## pheonix (Nov 17, 2008)

consoles:
Nintendo64
Gamecube
soon a PS2

handhelds:
Nintendo DSlite

I had a SNES and genesis but I sold them cause I needed money.T_T


----------



## RaptorArts (Nov 19, 2008)

I have only PS2 and PSP 

I sold my Xbox system and accessories and most of the games to pay some bills


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 19, 2008)

Nintendo 64
Playstation
Playstation 2
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
Gamecube
Wii
Xbox

Plus my grandfather has a SNES that I played, and still play.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 19, 2008)

PS2, PS3, N64, Gamecube, Wii, Nintendo DS.

Use to have my ps1, sega, snes, gba. Got rid of them though :-|


----------



## bozzles (Nov 19, 2008)

Wii
GameCube
Xbox
Dreamcast
Nintendo DS (original model)
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Advance
N64
Gameboy Color


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Wii,Xbox,Game Cube (Its dead though RIP), I own a Nintendo,Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64,Playstation, Playstation 2, Playstation 3, Gameboy, Nintendo DS.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 26, 2008)

ps2, 2gameboys, and an N.E.S.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a dialema here, i need someone to bail me out.

Tommorow is my payday (Â£181.65). I want to get mobile broadband (which comes with a free laptop) for Â£40 a month and an Xbox 360.

The dialema is, I can buy a mobile phone on contract for Â£25 a month and have it come with an Xbox 360 Elite, or i can get an Xbox 360 arcade console for Â£129. The big problem is, should i pay monthly for the 360 and a phone, or buy a lesser one straight off without worrying? By the way, did i mention i need to get my moped keys cut?

As for the topic, I currently own a GB pocket, a N64 and a PS2 slimline.


----------



## Avinyss (Nov 28, 2008)

Wii ,gamecube, N64

and every handheld nintendo system ever invented
(except Game&watch and Gameboy micro)


----------



## THdragon (Nov 28, 2008)

Sadly all I own is a PS2, Nintendo DS, and a PSP.


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

Current Systems:
Wii, PS3, Xbox 360, DS, PSP

Older Systems:
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Genesis
Sega CD
Game Boy
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Color
Game Gear
N-Gage
Xbox
Gamecube
Playstation
Playstation 2
Dreamcast


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Current system:

Game Cube

Past Systems:

N64
Sega Genesis


----------



## feastonthelake (Dec 1, 2008)

PS2
Gamecube
GameBoy SP (Nintendo Classic version)
PSP
GameBoy pocket
Sega Genesis
Nintendo (complete in box <3)

I need to buy an N64 (used to have one and sold it). I'll probably buy a DS after Christmas is over.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 1, 2008)

xbox 360 and getting a wii for christmas XD


----------



## Scynt (Dec 4, 2008)

I own
Consoles:
PS1
PS2
PS3

Handhelds:
Sega Nomad
Gameboy Color

Used to own
Consoles:
Sega Genesis


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Currently, I gots a:

Wii
Playstation 3
Nintendo DS
PSP - bought for _Silent Hill: 0rigins_ and now banished to MP3 duty.
Game Boy Advance SP

There's a Game Gear floating about somewhere, I need to find it and play Chuck Rock again ~


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 5, 2008)

Xbox 360
Ps3
GBA SP
GBC
GB
Gamecube
Getting a DS Lite today


----------



## assoluto (Dec 5, 2008)

NES
SNES
N64
GameCube
Wii
Gameboy
Gameboy color
Gameboy pocket
Gameboy advance
Gameboy micro
Nintendo DS
Sega Game Gear
PSX
PS2
PS3
Dreamcast
Xbox
Xbox 360
Sony PSP slim

I have too many things...


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to own many consoles, but ever since June, I only have one: my laptop.

And it doesn't allow me to play many games =/


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 7, 2008)

ok i have a PS2, N64, Gamecube, Wii, 360 and a DS Lite.
Used to have a Mega Drive but my uncle sold it >.<


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

Saethwr said:


> Used to have a Mega Drive but my uncle sold it >.<


 
Mine's still hidden away in my loft somewhere. 

Considering I got myself a nice new HD television a few months ago I think it's doubtful that I'll be inspired to go rooting around for it and having super mad Cannon Fodder sessions like I used to every blue moon.

I worried that the image quality will be uglier than sin; kind of funny if you think about it actually.


----------



## Occoris (Dec 7, 2008)

Lessee..

N64 (still sort of works- hand-me-down)
Playstation original (broken?- hand-me-down)
Playstation 2 (broken- hand-me-down)
Xbox (not sure- it's at my dad's. Brother Bought Used)
Xbox 360 (works. bought new.)
Wii (works. bought new)

all handhelds work =P
DS (2- one is my brother's. bought new.)
Gameboy Advance (brother's. bought new?)


----------



## kevVral (Dec 7, 2008)

Own currently:
Xbox 360, PS1, Atari 5200, GameGear, Original GameBoy, 2 GameBoy colors, GameBoy pocket...

Used to own:
N64, Sega Dreamcast, another Xbox 360...


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 9, 2008)

Console:
Nintendo GameCube
Nintendo Wii
PlayStation 2

Handheld: Gameboy SP

Used to Own:
Nintendo 64
Original Playstation
Gameboy
Gameboy Advance


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, let's see...the consoles that I own are a PS1 and a Gamecube. The only handheld consoles is a DS Lite. I used to a Gameboy Advance: SP, though.


----------



## X (Dec 9, 2008)

update:
pc.
ps3
gamecube which i have had for over 7 years, and the only thing to go bad on it was the disk drive, which i replaced two years ago.
wii
ds lite
ds classic
gba
gba sp (special green color)
sega genesis


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 10, 2008)

NES
SNES
Atari
Dreamcast
PS1
PS2
N64
Gamecube
Wii
GB Original
GBC
GBC Pikachu Edition
GBA
GBA SP
DS Lite


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

PS1
PS2
GBA
SP
DS
N64
PSP
Wii


----------



## 50percentgrey (Dec 14, 2008)

I have two consoles, one stationary, one portable:

Wii, for getting in touch with my nintendo roots via Virtual Console and playing SSBB.

PSP, for gaming on the go, music on the go, and sexy photos on th-- OOP!  That's private!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got a new system so the new list.

PS2
64
gamecube
GBA SP
DS lite
SNES- somewhere in the clutter


----------



## KingNi2 (Dec 15, 2008)

NES
GEN
GBA
Xbox
Xbox360
GameCube
DS


----------



## wolflette (Dec 15, 2008)

Console's I Own
Sega Gensis [cant spell it]
N64
Playstation 1
GameCube
Playstation2
Wii
Xbox360
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy SP
Playstation Portable

Consoles I'v Had
Still got them all I can't imagine getting rid of any of my systems.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 15, 2008)

Playstation 3
Gameboy Advance SP and
Computer =P


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 25, 2008)

Consoles:
PC
PS2
Xbox 360
Wii

Handheld:
PSP
Nintendo DS (2nd edition)


----------



## Suirad (Dec 25, 2008)

Um, Xbox 360, Wii, PC.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 25, 2008)

GameBoy Advance, XBOX, XBOX 360. Used to own a Super Nintendo.


----------



## duroc (Jan 3, 2009)

Consoles I own:

NES(top loader)
SNES
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Wii
Gameboy(original)
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP
DS Lite

Sega Genesis(Original and Version 2)
Sega Nomad
Sega CD
Sega 32X
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast

PS One(with LCD screen)
PS2(Original)

XBOX

Neo-Geo CD
Neo-Geo Pocket Color


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 3, 2009)

Systems in my house that work fine.

N64
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
Wii
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS lite
Playstation Portable


----------



## Lukar (Jan 3, 2009)

Own

Xbox 360
PlayStation 2 (Slim)
Wii
PlayStation Portable

Used to Own (In order I obtained the systems, or atleast from what I remember the order may have been)

Sega Genesis
Game Boy Color
Nintendo 64
Game Boy Advance
PlayStation 2 (Old)
Nintendo GameCube
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS (Old)
Game Boy Micro
PlayStation Portable (Old)
Nintendo DS Lite

I'd love to get my hands on a Dreamcast, DSi, and maybe a PlayStation 3. =D


----------



## Icen (Jan 6, 2009)

An Atari that's well over 20 years old now.
A Game Boy Color.
And my X-Box 360. :3

MUST. GET. LEFT 4 DEAD.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

psp, xbox, PC, & Wii... oh and a bunch of old Game boy thingies.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 11, 2009)

Own

Xbox 360
Wii (unfortunately)
Playstation 2

Used to Own

Sega Genesis
Playstation 1
Playstation 2
Xbox
All the Gameboys
PSP


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Home Consoles
*Super NES
Sega Genesis
PlayStation
PlayStation 2
Nintendo Wii

*Portable Consoles
*GameBoy
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Micro
Sega Gamegear
Nintendo DS Lite
PlayStation Portable


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

Own
SNES
Genesis
N64
PS2
PSX
Gamecube
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance

Used to own
360 (sold because the thing red ringed four goddamn times in a year, I'm not putting up with that)
PSP (no games, sold it)
DS (no games, Pokemon can last for only so long, sold it)


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Jan 11, 2009)

Dell XPS
Xbox 360
PS2 (sister broke it, in half)
Wii (my sisters, not allowed to touch)


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

*Nintendo Systems:*
nes, snes, N64, Gamecube, Wii, gameboy, gameboy color, GBA, DS.

*Sony:*
PSX, PS2, PS3, PSP

*Microsoft:*
Xbox, computer

*Others:*
Game gear, sega genesis


----------



## Dash (Jan 12, 2009)

Consoles:
Nes(with orange Zapper)
Sega Genesis
Sony Playstation
Sony Playstation 2
Gamecube
XBOX360

Handhelds
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Nintendo DS


----------



## SadPandaEh (Jan 12, 2009)

Consoles:
Super Nintendo
N64
XBox 360
PC


----------



## Dragon King (Jan 13, 2009)

Consoles I own:

Original Xbox
Xbox 360
PSP Slim

Consoles I technicaly own:

NES
Gameboy, Gameboy Color, and Gameboy Advanced
Nintendo 64
SNES
Sega Genesis

((All of them through emulators on my original xbox  and some on my psp))

Used to own:

SNES
Sega Genesis
NES

Handhelds:

Gameboy, Gameboy Colo, Gameboy Advance, Nintendo DS

((All original systems))


----------



## Riptor (Jan 13, 2009)

The consoles I CURRENTLY own are:

An XBOX 360
A broken XBOX
A working XBOX
A DS
A thin-type PS2
A 3DO
A N64
A Wii
A Gamecube


----------



## haynari (Jan 13, 2009)

Consoles
Xbox 360
Wii
N64
SNES
NES

Handhelds
Game boy Color
Game boy Pocket
Game boy SP
DS
DS LITE (2)

Used to own
Psp (4 but they all kept breaking)
Ps2
Ps1
Game Cube
GBA


----------



## Fenthesloth (Jan 16, 2009)

Working systems? Only a PS2......*sad pandas*


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

PSone - lid wont shut without force
PS2 Slim - Power cable port wont work
PS2 Slim - Working
GBA - dead
DS - working
ZX Spectrum - i think working ... not used in 10 years


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 16, 2009)

SEGA! <==with Space invaders and a sonic game *iggles*
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS light
PS2
PS1
PS
gameboy advance
gameboy color
gameboy <== the original
XBOX
... and think thats it


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 18, 2009)

NES
SNES
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Sega Dreamcast
Playstation 1
Playstation 2
Playstation 3

As for handheld:
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
PSP
GP2X (Best handheld EVER)

My favorite gaming system is PC, but I didn't add it to that list because it's not a console.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

-Wii
-XBox 360
-DS
-NES
-N64


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

A PS2

2 PSXs

A GBA SP

A DC

And an ActionMax

(Which is awesome btw)


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn. Action Max is hardcore. Not only do you need the console, but you need a VCR as well. Way to keep the classics alive.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Damn. Action Max is hardcore. Not only do you need the console, but you need a VCR as well. Way to keep the classics alive.



It was prominently featured in the film Leonard: Part 6 which elevates it to the level of hyper-kitsch. 

Tbh though I've never played it.

Because I don't have a working VCR.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 19, 2009)

- Used to have a PS2, but I gave it to my cousin after I got bored of it
- I have a PS3 and I absolutely love it to bits


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 20, 2009)

As of right now, i own two 360's, a wii, and two PS3's.


----------



## Monoth (Jan 21, 2009)

Genesis (No idea if it works. Got it from Good Will without the cords for $4. Haven't tested it out yet. )
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
PSX fattie
PS2 fattie
PS3
XBox x 2
360
GBPocket (gave to a friend when I got my GBA)
GB Color (Sold)
GBA (Stolen)
SP
DSLite

Most aren't ACTUALLY mine. More of family systems because my Dad loves videogames too, and my sister kinda does.


----------



## Slade (Jan 29, 2009)

Xbox 360
Xbox
Gaming PC
PSP
Wii


----------



## BlazeRyuWatari (Jan 30, 2009)

I own 

sega genesis
N64
playstation 2
dreamcast
gameboy color
gameboy sp
Nintendo ds 
Gamecube
wii
psp

I think that is all the games systems i have i don't remember


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 1, 2009)

I own a PS3, PSP 1000, DS lite. as you can see im not a big gamer yet due to the lack of not having a job


----------



## Rakidex (Feb 1, 2009)

-Wii Weeeeeee.
-DS Weeeeeeeeeeeee.
-Playstation 1 UnWeeeeeeeee cause it's not nintendo's.
-Probably the best,a machine that do tic tac toe.


----------



## Jii-pi (Feb 3, 2009)

ps3
psp 3000
GBC
Dreamcast
SNES
GameCube
Original Gameboy
Wii

Use to have:
Nintendo 64 - stolen
PS2 - gave to sibling
Intelevision
Sega Genesis


----------



## backdrop1 (Feb 4, 2009)

this is all i have :

Sega Genesis
Ps1
N64
Xbox
Ps2
Gamecube
Nintendo WII
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
Sony PSP ( 3000 version )


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 4, 2009)

Own:

SNES
Game Boy (original, not Color)

Used to own:

Nintendo 64
Sega Game Gear

Yeah. Never been too fond of consoles & handhelds really  'Cept for my SNES, which is still awesome.


----------



## Ginakki (Feb 4, 2009)

Super Nintendo
N64
Gamecube
Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Nintendo DS
Play Station
Play Station 2


----------

